# jihad vs zionism. which has killed more and which is the biggest threat now?



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

I will post in a little bit, let people get some thoughts in first if they want.


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Apr 29, 2010)

The world would be a whole lot nicer without either of them.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 29, 2010)

^^^
What he said.

Now, off we go to the right sub-forum!


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Flawed, ignorant premise.

Jihad is mass murder based on Islamic doctrine.

Zionism is Jewish self-determination, guaranteed all people under the UN charter.  The original Zionists immigrating to Palestine were pacific, arriving unarmed and without a military.

Under Islam, 60 million Christians and 80 million Hindus have been killed.

Zionists have only killed in self-defense against Muslim aggression, fully permissable under international law.

Martin Luther King, Jr was an avowed Zionist...


> When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You are talking anti-Semitism.


 


> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/John-Lewis-Congressman-African-American-Biographies/dp/0766017680]Amazon.com: John Lewis: From Freedom Rider to Congressman (African-American Biographies) (9780766017689): Christine M. Hill: Books[/ame]



Usama bin Ladin is an avowed jihadist.

You have distinguished yourself for being a total fool.  Congratulations


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dude said:


> What he said.



Dumb and dumber.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > What he said.
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dude said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Dumber, still.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 29, 2010)

owie...cut to the quick by your rapier wit! 

*golf clap*


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dude said:


> owie...cut to the quick by your rapier wit!



This chat room is not exactly the Algonquin Round Table and you're not exactly Gore Vidal.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 29, 2010)

The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression; Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > owie...cut to the quick by your rapier wit!
> ...


This isn't a chat room, Ezekiel.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kalam said:


> The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression; Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression.



Muhammad, get with the program, jihad is a blanket call to violence and murder of ALL kafirs.

Allah Akbar is not an order to make peace with the non-Muslim infidel. 

Quit the taqiyyah bullshit, Mo


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Dude said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...



Chat room is being charitable.  
Sorry to burst your little bubble, Mr. Chat Room Monitor.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kalam said:


> The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression; Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression.



The Israeli Declaration of Independence embodies the Zionist ideology...


> THE STATE OF ISRAEL will be open for Jewish immigration and for the Ingathering of the Exiles; it will foster the development of the country for the benefit of all its inhabitants; it will be based on freedom, justice and peace as envisaged by the prophets of Israel; it will ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex; it will guarantee freedom of religion, conscience, language, education and culture; it will safeguard the Holy Places of all religions; and it will be faithful to the principles of the Charter of the United Nations.


Declaration of Establishment of State of Israel

Once an ignorant Arab, always an ignorant Arab.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kalam said:


> The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression; Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression.



Muhammad, ever hear of the Hadith?   It forms Islamic law along with the Quran.

Bukhari 4:52:220...


> Jihad is holy violence. Violence is the way Allah removes fitna [dissent], removes the dross from pure Islam and removes the infidel scum from the earth which is owned by Mohammed.



Not nice to lie, Mo.  Even though lying is very Islamic.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> The Israeli Declaration of Independence embodies the Zionist ideology..



You embody the Zionist ideology:

_"Were I PM, I'd crush every Pallie man, woman, and child. The world would be a better place."_ - Marcy​


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Zionists have only killed in self-defense against Muslim aggression, fully permissable under international laws



I see how un-biased you are 

let me guess, you consider the irguns to be freedom fighters and not zionist terrorists that killed innocents?


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Kalam said:


> The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. *Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression;* Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression.



so you think that "jihad" has never been used for imperialistic purposes beyond basic defense?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists have only killed in self-defense against Muslim aggression, fully permissable under international laws
> ...



I'm well-informed.
You are an ignorant fool, forgive the redundancy.

The Irgun existed three-quarters of a century ago.
Jihadists exist NOW.

The Irgun fought against the British army, entirely compliant with international law.

Jihadists intentionally murder civilians, a flagrant violation of international law.

Now, even YOU know, dumbass.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



did you noticed "killed" in the thread title? it means past tense, making 75 whole years ago still relevant. 

and how do you justifiy the irguns fighting against and killing the british?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. *Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression;* Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression.
> ...



Jihad is offensive in nature.

Muslims conquered much of Europe, Asia, Africa and the Middle East through offensive jihad...
Muslim conquests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Today, jihad targets ALL non-Muslims, as directed by the Quran, to establish Islamic rule of the world.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



The British army undermined the establishment of the Jewish homeland in violation of the tenets of the Palestine Mandate and were inimical to the well-being of the Jewish community, from installing the Muslim Grand Mufti as local leader, a Nazi collaborator who recruited Bosnians into the SS, to training the Arab armies in preparation for their assault on the Jews in 1947 and 1948.

The Irgun was fully justified, under the law, in taking appropriate military countermeasures against the British army.

Your history lesson for the day, gratis.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> The British army undermined the establishment of the Jewish homeland in violation of the tenets of the Palestine Mandate and were inimical to the well-being of the Jewish community, from installing the Muslim Grand Mufti as local leader, a Nazi collaborator who recruited Bosnians into the SS, to training the Arab armies in preparation for their assault on the Jews in 1947 and 1948.
> 
> The Irgun was fully justified, under the law, in taking appropriate military countermeasures against the British army.



do you really not see how one-sided and demented you are? using your logic, palenstians are justified in fighting and killing israelis, iraqis and afghanistan people are justified in killing nato troops, etc. why do you think your side is so special?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > The British army undermined the establishment of the Jewish homeland in violation of the tenets of the Palestine Mandate and were inimical to the well-being of the Jewish community, from installing the Muslim Grand Mufti as local leader, a Nazi collaborator who recruited Bosnians into the SS, to training the Arab armies in preparation for their assault on the Jews in 1947 and 1948.
> ...



Except, Jews do not intentionally target non-combatants, while, Pallie jihadists do so in targeting Jewish civilians.

Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. *Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression;* Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression.
> ...



I don't think that at all. Jihad is not purely defensive, at least not in the Western sense. The purpose of jihad is to destroy all oppression regardless of who makes the first move. Oppressors who are aggressive are simply higher-priority targets.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kalam said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Pure Islamic apologist propaganda intended to deceive...
Taqiyya - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Reliance of the Traveler, a manual of Islamic jurisprudence...


> Jihad means to war against non-Muslims, and is etymologically derived from the word 'mujahada', signifying warfare to establish the religion.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Reliance-Traveller-Classic-Islamic-Al-Salik/dp/0915957728]Amazon.com: Reliance of the Traveller: The Classic Manual of Islamic Sacred Law Umdat Al-Salik (9780915957729): Ahmad Ibn Lulu Ibn Al-Naqib, Noah Ha Mim Keller: Books[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> I will post in a little bit, let people get some thoughts in first if they want.



i think the cw is....

 if there were no jews the muslims wouldn't be killing anyone in the name of allah......


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > I will post in a little bit, let people get some thoughts in first if they want.
> ...



Muslims have killed 60 million Christians and 80 million Hindus in the name of jihad.

You're not very intelligent.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...


Tell us all about deception, sheister.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Except,* Jews do not intentionally target non-combatants*, while, Pallie jihadists do so in targeting Jewish civilians.
> 
> Get your head out of your ass.



really? what do you call raining down bombs and other munitions on crowded market places?


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



sarcasm lost you i see.....and while we are counting.....care to point out how many have died in the name of the king of the jews....

lastly...does insulting people draw them to your cause.....


----------



## jillian (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> really? what do you call raining down bombs and other munitions on crowded market places?



israel hits terrorist targets. its a shame that those terrorists use their own civilians as shields and intentionally place those targets in populous areas. 

your characterization is, however, incorrect.

i do have to wonder, though, why you felt the need to set up yet another thread that was going to devolve into a dumping ground.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

jillian said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > really? what do you call raining down bombs and other munitions on crowded market places?
> ...



"those targets"? what a copout

also, how many of my threads have made it to the dumping ground? one? the debate has actually been pretty good so far


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



You're so ignorant, it isn't even funny.

There are 1.2 billion Muslims in the world.
There are only 13 million Jews in the world.

There are only 5 million Jews in Israel.
There are 400 million Muslims in the Middle East.

What kind of sick, fucked up mind fixates on Jews when Muslims are behind the #1 threat to international security, Islamic jihad?


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> What kind of sick, fucked up mind fixates on Jews when Muslims are behind the #1 threat to international security of Islamic jihad?



I find the federal reserve a bigger threat to america than jihad and jews run the federal reserve along with all other evil monetary institutions in the world


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of sick, fucked up mind fixates on Jews when Muslims are behind the #1 threat to international security of Islamic jihad?
> ...



You're an idiot.


----------



## jillian (Apr 29, 2010)

another imbecilic anti-semitic ZOG-conspiracist heard from

fucktard.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

jillian said:


> another imbecilic anti-semitic ZOG-conspiracist heard from
> 
> fucktard.



Tru dat.


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of sick, fucked up mind fixates on Jews when Muslims are behind the #1 threat to international security of Islamic jihad?
> ...



yeah.  it's a big Jewish conspiracy.  they also started syphilis.

  What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Declaration of Independence embodies the Zionist ideology..
> ...



No, I do not embody Zionism, unfortunately.  Zionists have tolerated far too much violence and terrorism from Muslim and Arab trash for 1400 years, when the Pedophile Prophet Muhammad beheaded 800 Jews in Medina.

Zionism is tolerance and acceptance of all cultures.

Muhammadism is jihad is murder of all non-Muslims.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



You lose, Muhammad.  The Zionist infidel wins, again.  Go chase some virgins in Paradise, Mo.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

elvis said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



jews invented charging interest on loans and other money related things. the end result was a jew inventing the fractional reserve system leading to the central bank system we have today and our dependence on a private company running our currency which used to be left free to us.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



really....tell me what i believe then.....


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

jillian said:


> another imbecilic anti-semitic ZOG-conspiracist heard from
> 
> fucktard.



i see you have noting to refute with


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



how many americans have died from terrorist attacks? how many were affected by the federal reserve caused economic meltdown?


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



"They" also cured polio.  

and without the fed, the banks would have tumbled like dominoes two years ago..


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



That's known as capitalism, shitbrain.   Beats the fuck out of socialism, communism and fascism, psycho.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



omg... did you seriously equate capitalism ( a free market system) with the federal reserve?




thats one of the funniest things I have read in a very long time


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

elvis said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



the banks wouldn't have been in the position they were without the federal reserve and the fractional reserve system. it wold have been physically impossible unless they were willing to put 80 or 90% of the companies future & assessts into questionable mortgages.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



no seriously, did you really do this? you were just trolling right?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



You're unwell, like most here.  Seek professional help.


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



we had meltdowns between 1836 and 1913.   what caused those?  
you are sounding a lot like the 9/11 troofers.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



no  seriously, explain to me how an organization that controls interest rates and the types of business banks can do as well as bail out companies and invest in securities using an unlimited purse while also printing money out of thin air creates or fosters a free market. I would LOVE to hear this.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

please learn basic economics, a central bank is the enemy of a free market


----------



## Kalam (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Zionism is tolerance and acceptance of all cultures.





*
"Were I PM, I'd crush every Pallie man, woman, and child. The world would be a better place." - You.*


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

elvis said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



a whole number of things created by the free market and exceptional risks taken on by investors and speculators. free markets aren't perfect and companies will and do fail. if you want to see the real effect of the federal reserve look at the relative buying power of the dollar before 1913 and look at it after, and look how much it delices each year due to jacked interest rates and purposful devaluation by the federal reserve


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> please learn basic economics, a central bank is the enemy of a free market



I have learned basic economics, silly ass.  you are a fringe conspiracy theorist.


----------



## jillian (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> jews invented charging interest on loans and other money related things. the end result was a jew inventing the fractional reserve system leading to the central bank system we have today and our dependence on a private company running our currency which used to be left free to us.



jews didn't invent charging interest. but why would anyone lend you money without your paying interest? do you think money is free?

and if you know anything about history, you'll also know that jews weren't permitted to own property (so farming was out of the question) or owning most businesses. many became money-lenders because it was one of the few professions allowed to jews,

should people have starved because of anti-semitism?

do you somehow feel yourself entitled to other people's money?

what made you an anti-semite, given you've shown a total and complete lack of knowledge.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

elvis said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > please learn basic economics, a central bank is the enemy of a free market
> ...



nope. the central bank controls the value of the currency, the amount of currency, the interest rate of the currency, the international value of the currency vs other currencies and controls what banks under its wing can do with its money and when. please tell me how this defines a free market.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Zionism is tolerance and acceptance of all cultures.
> ...



Muhammad, did you not just read my remark that I do not represent Zionism?
Take Berlitz for English, Mo.


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



I never said it "defines" anything.  I know what the fed does and how they do it.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

jillian said:


> jews didn't invent charging interest. but why would anyone lend you money without your paying interest? do you think money is free?



yes they did and have you ever heard of collateral?


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

elvis said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



and you consider the market free when banks are under a federal reserve system?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

jillian said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > jews invented charging interest on loans and other money related things. the end result was a jew inventing the fractional reserve system leading to the central bank system we have today and our dependence on a private company running our currency which used to be left free to us.
> ...



Islam forbids the charging of interest, one reason Muslim countries are so economically backward.


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > jews didn't invent charging interest. but why would anyone lend you money without your paying interest? do you think money is free?
> ...



You seriously should read Mein Kampf if you are interested in all the things the Jews "invented".  It's right up your alley.


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



I didn't say it was completely free.  It isn't.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

please tell me you are a comedian or something. capitalism as we know it was invented by arabs in the middle east


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

elvis said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



deflection..............


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

elvis said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



so you agree the jewish made fractional reserve system ruined our chance at a free market then?


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



I'm not deflecting anything.  To say the Jews control something that keeps us down is right out of Hitler's brain.


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



non sequitur.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



they pay halal....and banks in the use a version of it to create home loans for devote muslims.....

so ya they don't use the word but the concept is there....


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

elvis said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



ok...

A = "The federal reserve keeps us down"
B = "Jews run the federal reserve"

A + B = ???


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



If you are denying Islam prohibits the charging of interest, then you are ignorant.

The Arab world is among the poorest societies on the planet.  
Starvation is rampant
2 out of 5 Arabs make just 2 dollars a day
One-third of all Arabs--over 100 million Arabs--are illiterate.
Half of all Arab women are illiterate.

The combined GDP of 25 Arab countries is less than that of Spain.
Combined exports of all Arab countries, 350 million people, excepting oil, is less than that of Finland with just 5 million people.

How is that great Arab capitalistic spirit working out?


----------



## Kalam (Apr 29, 2010)

jillian said:


> why would anyone lend you money without your paying interest? do you think money is free?



Forbes.com Video Network | Special Report: Faith-Based Finance


----------



## Kalam (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Shouldn't you be busy "crushing" some children, Herr Eichmann?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



I crush the Muhammadan bullshit artist, like you, Mo.
Shouldn't you be selling kafir children into slavery?


----------



## Kalam (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


_"...I'd crush every Pallie man, woman, and child..."_

Certified kosher "bullshit" right out of the IDF playbook.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



You are the expert on bullshit, my Muhammadan brother.  It's, after all, ordered by your fake god, Allah, fabricated by your fraudulent pedophile prophet.

Bukhari:V7B67N427


> The Prophet said, 'If I take an oath and later find something else better than that, then I do what is better and expiate my oath.



Allah lies.  Allah bullshits.


----------



## jillian (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> so you agree the jewish made fractional reserve system ruined our chance at a free market then?



The Federal Reserve Act (ch. 6, 38 Stat. 251, enacted December 23, 1913, 12 U.S.C. ch.3) is the act of Congress that created the Federal Reserve System, the central banking system of the United States of America, which was signed into law by President Woodrow Wilson.

just wondering when woodrow wilson became jewish.... and what members of congress who were jewish voted for it. I'm sure Champ Clark, who was speaker of the house at the time would be very surprised to learn he was a jew.

mindless hatred is so pathetic.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 29, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



Not even a fraction of the number killed in the name of Allah.

And if you're going to trot out the crusades, please remember they were undertaken as a response to the wholesale slaughter and conquest perpetrated in the name of Allah. The crusades started when Islam was literally banging at the door of Europe.


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

blu said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



With premises like that, a lot of people can get stuffed in the oven simply because you can make it follow.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 29, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



wasn't going to trott out anything ...i was curios if marc could post without insulting anyone and to see if he could be intellectually honest...no more no less....

as for who has killed the most....i thing secular wars win.....


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

jillian said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > so you agree the jewish made fractional reserve system ruined our chance at a free market then?
> ...



Wasn't Wilson an antisemite, to boot?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 29, 2010)

And they call us fascists. What a joke.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

jillian said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > so you agree the jewish made fractional reserve system ruined our chance at a free market then?
> ...





because we all know that congressmen aren't paid off by special interests. also, did you read wilson's quotes on the act after and his thoughts on who controlled it? it was his biggest regret as it should have been


----------



## Modbert (Apr 29, 2010)

elvis said:


> Wasn't Wilson an antisemite, to boot?



Wasn't he the President who loved The Birth of a Nation? I'm 99% sure it was him.


----------



## elvis (Apr 29, 2010)

Dogbert said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't Wilson an antisemite, to boot?
> ...



Yes he did.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> And they call us fascists. What a joke.



Hamas, the democratically elected Islamic government of Gaza...
Hamas Execution of Fatah Members in Gaza - Road90


Allah Akbar!  Allah is merciful.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > And they call us fascists. What a joke.
> ...




Muslims don't kill innocents!

Only muslims can be innocent.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Muslims kill...themselves and everyone else ...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]YouTube - Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life"[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



Not one war--not one--has been initiated by Jews in the past 1400 years.  Every war against Jews has been initiated by Arabsand Muslims


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



i said in the name of the king of the jews....

so in 68 the arabs attacked first?


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 29, 2010)

Got a number for us, Buckwheat?

Of course I know you don't. But go ahead and make one up anyway. Obviously you're dying to. I'm sure it impresses the 13 year old girls when you make things up.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 29, 2010)

manu1959 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



You mean '67, not '68, and the Arabs provoked the war.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 29, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Oh, the lies that Crusaders and Zionists will tell. 

_Narrated Anas ibn Malik: The Prophet said: Go in Allah's name, trusting in Allah and adhering to the religion of Allah's Apostle. *Do not kill a decrepit old man, or a young infant, or a child, or a woman*; do not be dishonest about spoils, but collect your share; do right and act well, for Allah loves those who do good._ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Jihad, no. 2608

_Yahya related to me from Malik from Ibn Shihab that a son of Kab ibn Malik said, "The Messenger of Allah, may Allah bless him and grant him peace, forbade those who fought ibn Abi Huqayq (a Jewish traitor from Madina) to kill women and children. He said that one of the men fighting had said, *'The wife of ibn Abi Huqayq began screaming and I repeatedly raised my sword against her. Then I would remember the prohibition of the Messenger of Allah, may Allah bless him and grant him peace, so I would stop. Had it not been for that, we would have been rid of her.*'"_ - Malik's Muwatta, Jihad, 21.3.8

_"I (Abu Bakr) advise you ten things: *Do not kill women or children or an aged, infirm person. Do not cut down fruit-bearing trees. Do not destroy an inhabited place. *Do not slaughter sheep or camels except for food. Do not burn bees and do not scatter them. Do not steal from the booty, and do not be cowardly."_ - Malik's Muwatta, Jihad, 21.3.10

_Narrated 'Abdullah: During some of the battles of the Prophet a woman was found killed. *Allah's Apostle disapproved the killing of women and children.*_ - Sahih Bukhari, Jihad, no. 257 and Sahih Muslim, Jihad, no. 4319

_Narrated Ibn 'Umar: During some of the Ghazawat of Allah's Apostle a woman was found killed, so *Allah's Apostle forbade the killing of women and children.*_ - Sahih Bukhari, Jihad, no. 258 and Sahih Muslim, Jihad, no. 4320

_Narrated Abu Sa'id Al-Khudri: When the tribe of Bani Quraiza (who had defected to the enemy's side during the siege of Madinah) was ready to accept Sa'd's judgment, Allah's Apostle sent for Sa'd who was near to him. Sa'd came, riding a donkey and when he came near, Allah's Apostle said (to the Ansar), "Stand up for your leader." Then Sa'd came and sat beside Allah's Apostle, who said to him, "These people are ready to accept your judgment." Sa'd said, *"I give the judgment that their warriors should be killed and their children and women should be taken as prisoners." The Prophet then remarked, "O Sa'd! You have judged amongst them with the Judgment of the King, Allah."*_ - Sahih Bukhari, Jihad, no. 280​
Innocent deaths are never excusable unless they are accidental and unavoidable in the course of completing a crucial operation. Let's compare that message to the actions of your beloved Crusaders:

_"...[Our men] were killing and slaying even to the Temple of Solomon, where the slaughter was so great that our men waded in blood up to their ankles..."_ - the Gesta Francorum

_"In this temple 10,000* were killed. Indeed, if you had been there you would have seen our feet coloured to our ankles with the blood of the slain. But what more shall I relate? None of them were left alive; neither women nor children were spared."_ - Fulcher of Chartres
*This is acknowledged as speculation. 

_"Franks burned it over their heads"_ - Ibn al-Qalanasi, referring to the Jews who had barricaded themselves in their synagogue​
This continues with today's Crusaders:

_"In a March 2006 attack in Mahmoudiya, south of Baghdad, Green and three other soldiers went to the home of Abeer Qassim al-Janabi, *14.* *Green shot and killed the teen's mother, father and sister, then became the third soldier to rape the girl before killing her.*"_
US soldier escapes death penalty over Iraqi rape and murder - Telegraph

_"*There was no firefight. There was no IED that killed these innocent people.* Our troops overreacted because of the pressure on them, and they killed innocent civilians in cold blood," Murtha said. "*They actually went into the houses and killed women and children.*"_
CNN.com - Pentagon sources: Civilians likely killed without provocation - May 26, 2006


_"A PLATOON of *US marine special forces went on a shooting spree in Afghanistan last month, killing 12 civilians including a four-year-old girl and a one-year-old boy*, according to a report by an Afghan human rights commission. The convoy of six Humvees responded to a suicide bombers roadside ambush in Nangarhar province* by shooting at passers-by on a 10-mile stretch of road near Jalalabad. In addition to the 12 dead, 35 were wounded.* One marine was injured by shrapnel."_ 
US troops accused of killing civilians - Times Online

_"The videotape obtained Sunday by Associated Press Television News captures a wedding party that survivors say was later attacked by U.S. planes early Wednesday, killing up to 45 people....In all, 27 members of Rikad Nayef's extended family died  most of them children and women, the family said."_
FOXNews.com - Iraq Wedding-Party Video Backs Survivors' Claims - U.S. &amp; World

_According to the Americans, the building collapsed under heavy fire killing four people - a suspect, two women and a child. But a report filed by Iraqi police *accused US troops of rounding up and deliberately shooting 11 people in the house, including five children and four women, before blowing up the building.* The video tape obtained by the BBC shows a number of dead adults and children at the site with what our world affairs editor John Simpson says were* clearly gunshot wounds.*_
BBC NEWS | Middle East | New 'Iraq massacre' tape emerges​
The sword is the only recompense for those Crusaders who slaughter innocents.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u42NzNYyPv4]YouTube - ALLAHU AKBAR - The Word is the Word of the Sword[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...




Tell us about the lies of Muslims invading Spain.

Tell us about the lies of Muslims invading Italy and the attempts to destroy the Vatican and the Muslims' threats to the Pope.

Tell us about the lies of Muslims invading Portugal, Italy, Cyprus, France and on and on.

Tell us about the lies about Muslims invading the Middle East, North Africa and Asia?

Tell us about the lies of Muslims exterminating the Zoroastrians.

Tell us about the lies of the Muslims destroying the Buddhists of Afghanistan.

Tell us about the lies of the Muslims destroying the Christians of Anatolia.

Tell us about the lies of the Muslims destroying the Jews of Medina.

The nerve of the Christians and Jews to resist the onslaught of Islamic jihad, eh?

You fucking Muhammadans drink your own Kool Aid.​


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Tell us about the lies of Muslims invading Spain.



Okay. 

_"The situation improved in 711 when Spain fell under the rule of the Muslim Moors. Both Muslims  and Jews  built a civilization, based in Cordoba, known as Al-Andalus, which was more advanced than any civilization in Europe at that time. Jews were able to coexist peacefully with their neighbors; however, they were still treated as dhimmis, 'People of the Book' (Jews and Christians) who are protected under Islamic law. Jews did not have complete autonomy and had to pay a special tax, the jizha_ (sic) _, but were able to freely practice their religion.

The era of Muslim rule in Spain (8th-11th century) was considered the 'Golden Age' for Spanish Jewry. Jewish intellectual and spiritual life flourished and many Jews served in Spanish courts. Jewish economic expansion was unparalleled. In Toledo, Jews were involved in translating Arabic texts to the romance languages, as well as translating Greek and Hebrew texts into Arabic. Jews also contributed to botany, geography, medicine, mathematics, poetry and philosophy.

A number of well-known Jewish physicians practiced during this period, including Hasdai Ibn Shaprut (915-970), who was the doctor for the Caliph (leader of Spain). Many famous Jewish figures lived during the Golden Age and contributed to making this a flourishing period for Jewish thought. These included Samuel Ha-Nagid, Moses ibn Ezra, Solomon ibn Gabirol Judah Halevi and Moses Maimonides.

Jews lived separately in aljamas (Jewish quarters). They were given administrative control over their communities and managed their own communal affairs. Jews had their own court system, known as the Bet Din. Rabbis served as judges and rendered both religious and civil legal opinions."_​
JEWISH VIRTUAL LIBRARY - Sephardim


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> ALLAHU AKBAR



LOL, you really believe that shit?   Newsflash:  Muhammad was mentally ill and a narcissist who invented his Allah as an alter ego to get those ignorant Arabs to obey him and make him King of Arabia.  

There was no Allah.  
There is no Allah.

Islam is a scam.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us about the lies of Muslims invading Spain.
> ...



Jews lived as dhimmis in Spain under Islamic rule and were forced into subjugated lives of debasement and humiliation.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > ALLAHU AKBAR
> ...





From your beloved Bernard Lewis:
_"He_ (Muhammad SAWS) _had achieved a great deal. To the pagan peoples of western Arabia he had brought a new religion which, with its monotheism and its ethical doctrines, stood on an incomparably higher level than the paganism it replaced. He had provided that religion with a revelation which was to become in the centuries to follow the guide to thought and count of countless millions of Believers. But he had done more than that; he had established a community and a well organized and armed state, the power and prestige of which made it a dominant factor in Arabia.... *The modern historian will not readily believe that so great and significant a movement was started by a self-seeking imposter.*"_ - The Arabs in History (1950) pp. 45-46​
And, for kicks, here's a quote from Mahatma Gandhi:
_"I wanted to know the best of one who holds today undisputed sway over the hearts of millions of mankind ... I became more than convinced that it was not the sword that won a place for Islam in those days in the scheme of life. It was the rigid simplicity, the utter self-effacement of the Prophet, the scrupulous regard for his pledges, his intense devotion to his friends and followers, his intrepidity, his fearlessness, his absolute trust in God and in his own mission. These and not the sword carried everything before them and surmounted every obstacle. When I closed the 2nd volume (of the prophet's biography), I was sorry there was not more for me to read of the great life."​_- Young India​


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jews lived as dhimmis in Spain under Islamic rule and were forced into subjugated lives of debasement and humiliation.



Tell it to the Jewish Virtual Library, Schlomo.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jews lived as dhimmis in Spain under Islamic rule and were forced into subjugated lives of debasement and humiliation.
> ...



Now, you're quoting the Zionist infidel Jewish Virtual Library, Muhammad?

Mo, you're going straight to hell.   No virgins for you.  LOL

Allah is not merciful.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Now, you're quoting the Zionist infidel Bernard Lewis, whom you disparaged earlier as a Zionist quack?

Muhammad, your hypocrisy is just too fucking blatant.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

You are the one who claimed that these are reliable sources, Jew. I'm merely following your lead. Why the change of heart? 

By the way, some friends of yours send their greetings:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTAPSKffqj0]YouTube - Hamas .. AL- Qassam Lions .. .. ???? ????[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> You are the one who claimed that these are reliable sources, Jew. I'm merely following your lead. Why the change of heart?
> 
> By the way, some friends of yours send their greetings:
> YouTube - Hamas .. AL- Qassam Lions .. .. ???? ????



The reliable Bernard Lewis on jihad as holy war, from "The Crisis of Islam"...


> For most of the fourteen centuries of recorded Muslim history, jihad was most commonly interpreted to mean armed struggle for the defense or advancement of Muslim power. In Muslim tradition, the world is divided into two houses: the House of Islam (Dar al-Islam), in which Muslim governments rule and Muslim law prevails, and the House of War (Dar al-Harb), the rest of the world, still inhabited and, more important, ruled by infidels. The presumption is that the duty of jihad will continue, interrupted only by truces, until all the world either adopts the Muslim faith or submits to Muslim rule.



You like Bernard Lewis, yes, Muhammad?   

The Zionist defeats the Muhammadan, again.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

The basics of debate elude you. You love to quote Bernard Lewis and nonsense like the Jewish Virtual Library, so I used your own sources to counter characteristically stupid claims made by you. That doesn't mean that I like them; it means you're so hopelessly and abjectly stupid that even your sources-of-choice don't agree with you. 

PS:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GtGSvyc1Sk]YouTube - Sanakhodo ????? ??????? ????[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > jews invented charging interest on loans and other money related things. the end result was a jew inventing the fractional reserve system leading to the central bank system we have today and our dependence on a private company running our currency which used to be left free to us.
> ...



That is true. That is why there is a high concentration of Jews in commerce, medicine, and banking. These were some of the few avenues open to them.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > so you agree the jewish made fractional reserve system ruined our chance at a free market then?
> ...



The Federal Reserve was born out of a fake banking crisis similar to the one we are facing now. It was a means of concentrating the power of a few large bankers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWKlz2Z4Nlo]YouTube - G. Edward Griffin on the Federal Reserve System[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> There are only 13 million Jews in the world.


And they're easy to spot.
Break out a video camera or a microphone and they'll be lined up like ants at spilled cool aid.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression; Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression.



Which according to Islam is ALL non believers. Go figure.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 30, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Except,* Jews do not intentionally target non-combatants*, while, Pallie jihadists do so in targeting Jewish civilians.
> ...



Another left wing LIE. Israel has only attacked when attacked and has only shelled areas that rockets mortars and attacks have originated from. Further they do not RAIN anything down they use precision strikes. Quit getting your "facts" from idiots.


----------



## Douger (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> There are only 13 million Jews in the world.


And they're easy to spot.
Break out a video camera or a microphone and they'll be lined up like ants at spilled cool aid.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So Arab Terrorists like Osama Bin Laden are not practicing Muslims at all, in fact they are specifically violating what you claim is a holy edict. So explain again to us why YOU support them? You are aware that Hamas specifically targets schools and hospitals right? That they blow up buses and murder children?


----------



## Si modo (Apr 30, 2010)

Apparently Obama has set the tone.  The cultists will follow.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Hamas does not like Bin Laden any more than we do.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So Arab Terrorists like Osama Bin Laden are not practicing Muslims at all, in fact they are specifically violating what you claim is a holy edict. So explain again to us why YOU support them? You are aware that Hamas specifically targets schools and hospitals right? That they blow up buses and murder children?



Bin Ladin is, in fact, the best Muslim in the eyes of Allah and the prophet in practicing Islamic doctrine to murder the infidel and spread the evil cult of Islam.

Those Muslims who oppose him are apostates which is a capital offense in Islamic law.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Douger said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > There are only 13 million Jews in the world.
> ...



Jews are easy to spot:  We're among the wealthiest segment of the global population, such as 50% of American billionaires, and we're living in the largest homes, driving the most expensive cars and wearing the best clothes.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> The basics of debate elude you.



I can demolish you in "debate" in my sleep, Muhammad.

Maybe, you need to take a drink of that camel urine you Arabs like so much to give you some added mental vigor.

Allah does not like to see the Muslim jihadist lose to the Zionist infidel.


----------



## jillian (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



actually, that's partially true. our population is an inverse bell curve, unlike most populations which are standard bell curves in terms of wealth. the bulk of jews are either at one extreme or the other... wealthy or impoverished... not as much in the middle class. this is the opposite of most other populations.

and i'm not sure feeding stereotypes about jewish wealth is wise.... particularly when it is only half accurate.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> _Narrated Anas ibn Malik: The Prophet said: Go in Allah's name, trusting in Allah and adhering to the religion of Allah's Apostle. *Do not kill a decrepit old man, or a young infant, or a child, or a woman*; do not be dishonest about spoils, but collect your share; do right and act well, for Allah loves those who do good._ - Sunan Abu Dawud, Jihad, no. 2608



Didn't Muhammad order the assassination of 120 year-old Abu Afak, merely for criticizing the Pedophile Prophet?  He was stabbed in his sleep.

This basic Quran verse every good Muslim must obey....

Quran 9:5


> Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush. But if they repent and establish worship and pay the poor-due, then leave their way free. Lo! Allah is Forgiving, Merciful.



Allah kills.  Allah destroys.


----------



## blu (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > So Arab Terrorists like Osama Bin Laden are not practicing Muslims at all, in fact they are specifically violating what you claim is a holy edict. So explain again to us why YOU support them? You are aware that Hamas specifically targets schools and hospitals right? That they blow up buses and murder children?
> ...



actually many muslims in iraq and afgh have turned against al qaeda and the taliban since they indiscrimintaly kill women and children often times many of them being muslim


----------



## blu (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



yep, all while having a persecution complex and following a religion that says less is more


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Douger said:
> ...






why pretend to soft glove him, Jillian, given his hateful, killer quotes that must make you PROUD to choose your team over humanity?  I notice you are not as quick to call him out for hate like you reflexively do when a goyim casts the slightest criticism at israel...


funny how that works, eh Jillian?  Were marc a white boy chumming it up with other whites in order to preserve ethnic dominance you'd cry Klan and start in with the labels... But, fortunately, since marc39 is a jew....


----------



## jillian (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



told you honey, i won't allow you to make this about jew versus jew. 

behave yourself. either address the point i made or kiss my jew butt, dahveed.


----------



## Si modo (Apr 30, 2010)

Jews aren't (or are) white?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

jillian said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I'm not the one making it JvJ, jillian.  If you had a backbone that wasn't saturated in "jewish, right or wrong" then you'd see how your silence to marc is as deafening as southern white people silently supporting jim crow laws.  The difference, of course, being that you think jews should get away with the same behavior that you'd scream antisemite about if spoken by a white dude.

It's things like this which disappoint me about you, Jillian.  If a white guy wanted to exterminate jews on par with marc's posted quotes i'd have no problem pouncing on the face of such a racist motherfucker REGARDLESS of my common ethnicity.  You, however, convey what is more important to you and, unfortunately, you have more in common with Dahveeed Duke than you do me and liberalism in general.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Jews aren't (or are) white?



not when they want to feel persecuted.  Just ask Marc39 and Ghook.  


There was a time in America which the general jewish population hopped on board the civil rights bandwagon and stood for ethnic equality.  I wish I could respect those same kinds of jews these days.  Sadly, when it became about THEIR racism, instead of someone else's, closed cultures and preserved ethnic domination became a kosher standard to bare.  the fact is, if israel were to treat ALL people there like America does ALL of it's ranges of ethnicities then zionism wouldn't be so criticized as it is (and should be).  As it is, marc39 will tell you exactly what makes jews different than whitey (and superior too, ironically).

not that you give a shit since your personal salvation is eternally linked with blank check support of anything jewish.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Stoner, you immediately lower the IQ of this thread with your idiotic post.

Have you figured out who the Palestinians are yet, shitbrain?  
You keep running away from me like a scared schoolgirl seeing a spider.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Jews aren't (or are) white?
> ...



Stoner trying to give us a history lesson, except, he has the intellect of a "stone"
Stoner the stone thinks Judaism is an ethnicity and not a religion...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2207740-post45.html


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



No one is talking to you, kiddo.  Go back and sit and the child's table while I use your example to make a point to Jillian.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



go tell your jewish mother all about it, "atheist jew".




So, Jillian.. how many shekels per hour do you think marc39 makes when peppering this forum up with posts about exterminating non-jews in israel?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Jews aren't (or are) white?
> ...



Stoner, you're so ignorant, it isn't even funny.
Israel has strict anti-racism laws in its penal code prohibiting any acts or expressions of racism, punishable by imprisonment.

In fact, one of the first Israelis to be prosecuted under Israel's anti-racism laws was an orthodox Jew, his conviction upheld by the Supreme Court.

You're PWNEd, stoner, once, again.  Dimwit.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Go tell your mommy that you are so fucking dumb, you think Judaism is an ethnicity, not a religion...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2207740-post45.html

How are your mommy and daddy?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Stoner, your only point is at the top of your head...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2207740-post45.html


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 30, 2010)

blu said:


> I will post in a little bit, let people get some thoughts in first if they want.



*Option C: Liberalism!*


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...



Study: Israeli Jews becoming increasingly racist toward Arabs
Study: Israeli Jews becoming increasingly racist toward Arabs - Haaretz - Israel News

Racism in Israel on the rise

Association for Civil Rights in Israel publishes annual report; reveals country overwhelmed by racism, restriction of personal freedoms, discrimination, especially towards Israeli-Arabs. Report not surprising, say Arab MKs
Racism in Israel on the rise - Israel News, Ynetnews





go on, kiddo.. back to the child table!


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Stoner, you were supposed to tell us who the Palestinians are.  Why do you keep disappearing when I ask you?

Are you that dumb, stoner?


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 30, 2010)

The local Jihadi speaks! 



Kalam said:


> The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression; Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



thankfully, they are not JEWISH.





how's the nose spray treating you?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> The local Jihadi speaks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...says the local grand Wiezard of the Jew Klux Klan...


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Declaration of Independence embodies the Zionist ideology..
> ...



That is not Zionism, because they 1.1 million Israeli Arabs (especially the women) have more freedoms than any of the neighboring Arab and Persian Country (yet good old Iran is know to repress the Arabs worst then just about every country out there)!


----------



## mskafka (Apr 30, 2010)

Such a delicate subject.  But there are radical Muslims, Christians, and yes....Jews also.  And admitting such, does not make one an anti-semite; any more than by admitting that radical Christians exist is anti-Christ...or anti-Christian.  It really gets old, having to walk on eggshells, for fear that we're going to offend someone who is acting like a jerk.  If it looks like crap, and smells like crap...it's probably crap.  

But let's just keep on slinging those labels.  All three religions have blood on their hands, and everyone knows it.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

mskafka said:


> Such a delicate subject.  But there are radical Muslims, Christians, and yes....Jews also.  And admitting such, does not make one an anti-semite; any more than by admitting that radical Christians exist is anti-Christ...or anti-Christian.  It really gets old, having to walk on eggshells, for fear that we're going to offend someone who is acting like a jerk.  If it looks like crap, and smells like crap...it's probably crap.
> 
> But let's just keep on slinging those labels.  All three religions have blood on their hands, and everyone knows it.



Neither the Old Testament nor New Testament explicitly call for mass murder of non-Jews and non-Christians, as the Quran does so for non-Muslims.

Jesus was a man of peace who taught to love even your enemies.
Muhammad was a warmonger who assassinated his enemies, even female poets.

THAT'S the big difference.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

mskafka said:


> Such a delicate subject.  But there are radical Muslims, Christians, and yes....Jews also.  And admitting such, does not make one an anti-semite; any more than by admitting that radical Christians exist is anti-Christ...or anti-Christian.  It really gets old, having to walk on eggshells, for fear that we're going to offend someone who is acting like a jerk.  If it looks like crap, and smells like crap...it's probably crap.
> 
> But let's just keep on slinging those labels.  All three religions have blood on their hands, and everyone knows it.



hehehe... enjoy your brand new Scarlet A, buddy!  A post like that which doesn't allow a double standard for jews point blank must mean that you hate jews and want to see them dead.  In fact, you MUST love hitler and want nothing more than another holocaust!

and, if you don't believe me, just wait until marc39 reacts to your post and not one single local jew corrects his accusation of your motives.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Such a delicate subject.  But there are radical Muslims, Christians, and yes....Jews also.  And admitting such, does not make one an anti-semite; any more than by admitting that radical Christians exist is anti-Christ...or anti-Christian.  It really gets old, having to walk on eggshells, for fear that we're going to offend someone who is acting like a jerk.  If it looks like crap, and smells like crap...it's probably crap.
> ...



Stoner, you contribute absolutely nothing, except, for lowering the IQ of the thread.

Go away, stoner.   You're as dumb as a stone.


----------



## mskafka (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Such a delicate subject.  But there are radical Muslims, Christians, and yes....Jews also.  And admitting such, does not make one an anti-semite; any more than by admitting that radical Christians exist is anti-Christ...or anti-Christian.  It really gets old, having to walk on eggshells, for fear that we're going to offend someone who is acting like a jerk.  If it looks like crap, and smells like crap...it's probably crap.
> ...



And that has stopped radical "Christians" from bombing establishments of which they feel does not align with their beliefs, and lying prone, in wait, with their sites set on the head of an individual to whom they disagree?  Rwanda...many of them were Christians.  

I do recall several instances of people who should be "put to death" in the Old Testament.  Indeed, Jesus was a man of peace; but that hasn't stopped the Phelps clan, and others who are like-minded.  I understand and agree with what you have written; but just because one of "The Books" tells us that we are to do this, or that....doesn't mean that we ALL do those things.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

mskafka said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Those Christians were violating Biblical doctrine.

Muslims committing jihad are following Quranic  doctrine.
Indeed, it is a religious obligation to commit jihad.

Jesus said he who lives by the sword, dies by the sword.
Muhammad advocated using the sword against one's enemies.

And, there is nothing in the Old Testament calling for mass death of non-Jews


----------



## mskafka (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



You're absolutely correct.  Where in the Quran is this?  I know that I've read it, and I've seen the bit about "beating woman into submission".  This is how we have discussions.  It's refreshing to not have labeling and name-calling.  This proves that you are a reasonable person.  And as a Christian (not sure if you are Christian or Jewish, or neither) we are to love our enemies.  It may seem naive and tree-hugging, but I do love most of the Muslims that I've met.  Not in the sense of....**huge fake smile, and "bless you"**....but I respect their intelligence, and their place in this world.  And two of my dearest friends are Jewish.  You are correct about the content of the Koran, from what I've read.  But it seems to be mostly fringe elements who plot bombings, and murder of innocent people...from all religions.    

But my whole point from the beginning was: I am sick and tired of labels.  You're either for us, or against us.  You're anti-semitic, anti-Christian, or anti-Muslim.  It doesn't do any of us, any good.  NOTHING, justifies killing innocent people....I don't care which philosophy you follow.  And everything isn't black, or white.  There are two sides to EVERY story.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 30, 2010)

mskafka said:


> Such a delicate subject.  But there are radical Muslims, Christians, and yes....Jews also.


Very true there seems to be radicals in every religion, but the Buddhists. Oh why can't we all be Buddhist!



mskafka said:


> And admitting such, does not make one an anti-semite; any more than by admitting that radical Christians exist is anti-Christ...or anti-Christian.  It really gets old, having to walk on eggshells, for fear that we're going to offend someone who is acting like a jerk.  If it looks like crap, and smells like crap...it's probably crap.


True, however, if one equates Zionism to Jihad or Radical Islam, then your are either utterly ignorant of Zionism or a FLAMING ANTISEMITE. There is no grey area there!



mskafka said:


> All three religions have blood on their hands, and everyone knows it.


That is the cowardly liberal way of placating radical Islam. Christians were bad BACK IN THE MIDDLE AGES, but now they are some of the best and most generous people. They can definitely be characterized as a religion of peace. 

Judaism has radicals, but most if its actions have been for survival. Equating their radicals to Islam is beyond arrogant and beyond cowardly.

Islam had blood on its hands from the beginning. Funny how people bitch about the crusades, but every country (except Indonesia) that is primarily Islam was a DIRECT result of the Islamic Crusades, which were started by Muhammad. Heck They ethincally cleansed all the native populations of North Africa, including Egypt! Then had a few hundred years of enlightenment, but they went back to the middle-ages and have stayed there. In  modern times they are the most xenophobic and barbaric segments and its beyond unfair to compare its radicals (were far out number the Christian or Jewish radicals) to other. Its is beyond cowardly to state the radical Jews and Christians are anywhere near the threat to the world that Muslims are. 

Russia, England, China, US, India, Germany, Serbia, Spain, France, Belgium etc are all threatened by radical Islam!


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

mskafka said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Muslims are first Muslims and against all non-Muslims.  The Quran teaches that Muslims can only be good to other Muslims.  Kafirs are dirt and can be murdered, raped, cheated and lied to.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



...says the sheistiest motherfucking jew on this internet message forum...

..a guy who literally can be quoted calling for the extermination of non-jews...


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

mskafka said:


> from what I've read.  But it seems to be mostly fringe elements who plot bombings, and murder of innocent people...from all religions.



With 1.2 BILLION Muslims, just 10% is a lot of fringe to cause havoc around the world.

Out of 22 wars and major conflicts around the world, 21 involve Muslims.   This is not a coincidence.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



You just lowered the IQ of the thread another 20 points, stoner.  That would be equal to your own IQ.

Now, run along, you sociopath, and find out who the Palestinians are that I have asked you about.  You keep running scared.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Stoner, I study Islam.  You, on the other hand, are an ignorant, hot mess.  

I'm infinitely smarter than you, stoner.   Suicide is your only option.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



MAKE me run along,  motherfucker.  Your opinion about IQs are about as savvy as your grasp on the use of a comma, jew.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...






YOU study islam!  HILARIOUS!  You study islam about as much as german camp guards study hebrew, motherfucker.  You can't scrape together 4 people on this forum, who are not jews, to support your "I am smart" thesis.  I DARE you to try...


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

mskafka said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



There are far too many murderous Quranic verses to quote in their entirety, but, a few prominent ones are the following...

Quran 9:5...


> Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush. But if they repent and establish worship and pay the poor-due, then leave their way free. Lo! Allah is Forgiving, Merciful.



Quran 9:29...


> Fight those who believe not in Allah nor acknowledge the religion of Truth (Islam)



Quran 9:123...


> O ye who believe! Fight the disbelievers who are near to you, and let them find harshness in you, and know that Allah is with those who keep their duty unto Him



Quran 9:111...


> Allah hath bought from the believers their lives and their wealth because the Garden will be theirs: they shall fight in the way of Allah and shall slay and be slain. Rejoice then in your bargain that ye have made, for that is the supreme triumph



Quran 3:151...


> Soon shall We cast terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers, for that they joined companions with Allah, for which He had sent no authority: their abode will be the Fire: And evil is the home of the wrong-doers




Islam, the religion of peace.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Stoner, I read the Quran, the Hadith and have read the Sira.

I read Islamic scholars' work, such as Bernard Lewis, Watt, Qutb, Maududi, Suyuti, Kathir and Ghazali .

You are an ignorant, hot mess, stoner.   I flatten you like a flea.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 30, 2010)

mskafka said:


> And that has stopped radical "Christians" from bombing establishments of which they feel does not align with their beliefs,


Funny liberals always try to bring up Christians violence against abortionist! Its so tiny that is an other outrageous claim. No so much to victims of radical Islam!



mskafka said:


> and lying prone, in wait, with their sites set on the head of an individual to whom they disagree?  Rwanda...many of them were Christians.


Read a book, that had nothing to do with religion it had to so with artificial social classifications to Tuisti and Hutu (Sp?)! Amazing you would even try to make that a Christian motivated killing. Now the murder of 100s of Christian recently in Nigeria was a Radical Islam motivated crime!



mskafka said:


> I do recall several instances of people who should be "put to death" in the Old Testament.  Indeed, Jesus was a man of peace; but that hasn't stopped the Phelps clan, and others who are like-minded.  I understand and agree with what you have written; but just because one of "The Books" tells us that we are to do this, or that....doesn't mean that we ALL do those things.


All which occurred many moons ago. Radical Islam currently has these philosophies!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Even with all that, there is virtually no violence between Muslims, Christians, and Jews in Palestine.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Kid, I live in the Middle East a good part of the year.  You don't know what the fuck you're even talking about.
It's breast-feeding time for you.  

1,000 Israelis were murdered by Muslim suicide monkeys in the al-Aqsa intifada from 2000-2004 and 6,000 more were wounded.

Hamas has fired 6,000 rockets into Israel since 2006.

I could go on.   

Wall Street Journal...


> Even in Bethlehem, Palestinian Christians are suffering under Muslim intolerance.


Daniel Schwammenthal: Bethlehem's Persecuted Christians - WSJ.com


Everyone should know you are The Forum Dunce.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I meant between normal people. Israelis don't count.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You're so fucking uninformed, you don't even recognize that Israelis encompass Israeli Arabs, Israeli Muslims, Israeli Christians and Israeli Druze, about 20% of Israel's population.

Except, I already informed you of this fact, but, you're more than just uninformed, you're mentally ill.

Now, everyone sees why you are The Forum Dunce.


----------



## CMike (Apr 30, 2010)

Jihadists want to kill everyone who doesn't want to practice their faith.

Zionists want to be left alone in their little sliver of a state.

BIG difference.


----------



## CMike (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...


Obviously, since there is no palestine.


----------



## AllieBaba (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Are you going to quote it?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Do  Israeli Muslims, Israeli Christians and Israeli Druze still own the homes, land, farms, and businesses they owned before Israel invaded?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Stoner is in his daily pharmaceutically-induced coma.

However, these Quranic verses illustrate the contempt for the lowly kafir (non-Muslim)...

Q3:28...


> Let not believers take the kuffar for friends; whoever does this, shall have no help from Allah, but you should guard yourselves against them, guarding carefully; and Allah makes you cautious of retribution from Himself; for Allah is the final goal



Q24:40...


> The Unbelievers' state is as darkness on a vast, abysmal sea. There covereth him a wave, above which is a wave, above which is a cloud. Layer upon layer of darkness. When he holdeth out his hand he scarce can see it. And he for whom Allah hath not appointed light, for him there is no light.



Quran 9:28...


> The idolaters only are unclean. So let them not come near the Inviolable Place of Worship.



Quran 9:73...


> Strive against the disbelievers and the hypocrites! Be harsh with them. Their ultimate abode is hell.



Q5:51...


> O you who believe! Do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people.



Q53:29...


> Therefore shun those who turn away from Our Message



Q8:12...


> I give firmness to the Believers: I will instil terror into the hearts of the Unbelievers: smite ye above their necks and smite all their finger-tips off them.



Quran 2:221...


> Do not marry unbelieving women, until they believe: A slave woman who believes is better than an unbelieving woman, even though she allures you. Nor marry your girls to unbelievers until they believe: A man slave who believes is better than an unbeliever, even though he allures you. Unbelievers do but beckon you to the Fire.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Take your medication.  Your mental illness is surfacing.
I hate for you to humiliate yourself in front of everyone.

Israeli Arabs and other non-Jews own roughly half the privately owned land in Israel, ignoramus.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What about the Jews that were kicked out of their homes by all the Arab countries? There were a few 100,000 more of them! You do know if there was no Israel over 1 million Jews would have been slaughter in 1948, like what happened to them in Europe!

What about the Jews of Eastern Jerusalem that were forced from their homes in the '48 war? See a redneck like you doesn't know that Eastern Jerusalem prior to '48 was primarily Jewish, that is why many who UNDERSTAND the situation find it ironic that they hold on to East Jerusalem as Arab lands so hard!


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



scroll up.  it's been quoted already NUMEROUS times.


it doesn't shock me that your blind eye is turned toward the actions of a killer jew though.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



LOL, you keep saying that like its true! Heck not even the Sunni Muslims of Palestine can get along. Fatah and Hamas are like the Bloods and the Crips! You my friend are really as dumb as Marc makes you out to be!


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...




no, dude.  you've read the first link that you google.  period.  

like I said, to those who don't have an ethnic or a christian reason to coddle your killer posts you provide a great many laughs.

enjoy knowing that, jew.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

CMike said:


> Jihadists want to kill everyone who doesn't want to practice their faith.
> 
> Zionists want to be left alone in their little sliver of a state.
> 
> BIG difference.



big difference to a jew whose personal zionism molds his perspective like the southern gentry system did jim crow laws..

give me a fucking break.  Left alone MY ASS.  If America treated your jewish ass like you "want to be left alone" we'd be hearing about the second holocaust the first day a jew was told that this is a white, christian nation.   

another day, another racist jew.  ho hum.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Stoner, have you figured out who these Palestinians are that I have asked you about, dumbass, or are you going to run away, again, like a scared cat?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

CMike said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...








yea!  those historic maps and specific mention of palestine, historically, doesn't count when a zionist jew insists that there is no such thing as people behind the great jew wall.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...





Go find yourself some she bears, ****, to kill some youths like your holy book suggests.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Jihadists want to kill everyone who doesn't want to practice their faith.
> ...



Stoner, you know less than zero about Islam and Middle East affairs, as I have demonstrated repeatedly.  You are a mental midget and a sociopath.

Now, get back to work and figure out who these Palestinians are whom I've asked you about, since you're so clueless.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Stoner, you're wasting time that could be spent trying to figure out who the Palestinians are, which I've asked you about.  

You don't even know and it's really embarrassing for you, dumbass.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> What about the Jews that were kicked out of their homes by all the Arab countries? There were a few 100,000 more of them! You do know if there was no Israel over 1 million Jews would have been slaughter in 1948, like what happened to them in Europe!
> 
> What about the Jews of Eastern Jerusalem that were forced from their homes in the '48 war? See a redneck like you doesn't know that Eastern Jerusalem prior to '48 was primarily Jewish, that is why many who UNDERSTAND the situation find it ironic that they hold on to East Jerusalem as Arab lands so hard!



The expulsion of Jews from Arab countries was a direct result of Israel. If it were not for the expulsion of the Palestinians, those Jews would still be living in the countries that they had been living in forever.

The Jews in Jerusalem were living peacefully with their Muslim and Christian neighbors until Israel came along and destroyed that by trying to overrun the country.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Stoner, your little maps are BOGUS.    Take your meds, stoner, you're delusional in addition to being psychotic.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...





yeaaaa... but given the nature of your usual baby shit diaper forum input you can't really expect anyone to take you serious enough to entertain your questions.  Indeed, that you think that there is no such thing as a Palestinian pretty much illustrates your "hanging ******" take on non-jews under zionism.  Hell, the day you figure out how to use a comma, hymie-juice, is the day you can talk about embarrassing.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> The expulsion of Jews from Arab countries was a direct result of Israel. If it were not for the expulsion of the Palestinians, those Jews would still be living in the countries that they had been living in forever.


You dumb ass, the Palestinians most flee to avoid being caught in the war. The Jews were kicked out. 

Using your retarded argument. If the Arabs didn't attack then the Palestinians would never have fleed their homes and they would be living in peace in their own country called Palestine





P F Tinmore said:


> The Jews in Jerusalem were living peacefully with their Muslim and Christian neighbors until Israel came along and destroyed that by trying to overrun the country.



You sound like Sean Penn in his description of Iraq!!!  However, you have the intelligence of Matt Damon!!! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chp2u2ln8_E]YouTube - Team America F.A.G[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



The so called internal fighting in Palestine is between the Palestinians and the US dictator ruling The West Bank.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > What about the Jews that were kicked out of their homes by all the Arab countries? There were a few 100,000 more of them! You do know if there was no Israel over 1 million Jews would have been slaughter in 1948, like what happened to them in Europe!
> ...



Psycho, this thread is not about Israel, so, don't derail it.   Take your mental illness medication.  

Historian Benny Morris, author of the book, "1948"...


> The Palestinian Arabs were not responsible in some bizarre way for what befell them in 1948. Their responsibility was very direct and simple.
> 
> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they [Arabs] launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.
> 
> ...


1948 - Morris, Benny - Yale University Press


You have been instructed on this matter many times, but, your mental illness prevents you from retaining the information.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



And the Sunni, Shia and Chrisitian conflicts of Lebanon? The Jews and the Americans also? Oh wait you will deny that one, because you deny anything to protect Islamofacists!


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Must be embarrassing, stoner, to have been caught, again, being an ignorant dumbass in not even knowing who the Palestinians are.

Sucks being you.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Don't derail the thread, psychopath.   You know less than zero about the Middle East.


----------



## amiam* (Apr 30, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> The world would be a whole lot nicer without either of them.



Well said!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



What is the relevance?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

amiam* said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > The world would be a whole lot nicer without either of them.
> ...



Are you genetically damaged, too?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You don't even know the distinction between Sunni and Shiite, shitbrain.


----------



## tommywho70x (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



perhaps you will enlighten us lesser beings and espouse the difference between the sunni and shia muslims? 

maybe you'll really wow us with a dissertation on sufism or do you only know how to rebut arguments with coarse derogatories such as shitbrain?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I did not derail the thread. Ghook and I were discussing an issue and my response was relevant.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Sufism: Islamic mysticism
Sunni:  Sect that believed successor to Muhammad should be representative of all Muslims
Shiite:  Sect that believed a direct relative of Muhammad should succeed Muhammad, such as Ali, his cousin.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Iran is Shiite and it supports Hamas which is Sunni. Also the Palestinians are Sunni and they hold Hezbollah in high regard and they are Shiite.

An Iraqi was being interviewed on TV and when asked if she were Sunni or Shiite she said that no one had asked her that before. It was a question that was not asked before the occupation.

So, what is the relevance?


----------



## tommywho70x (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



about the same as the relevance of stating that the current palestinian vs. israeli conflict is really just an extension of an inheritance dispute that began almost 5000 years ago.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



The Pallie Israeli conflict is rooted in Islamic ideology forbidding Jewish infidels from living independent lives in a sovereign state.

Now, you know.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> So Arab Terrorists like Osama Bin Laden are not practicing Muslims at all, in fact they are specifically violating what you claim is a holy edict. So explain again to us why YOU support them?


I don't support Usama bin Ladin or al-Qa'idah. 



RetiredGySgt said:


> You are aware that Hamas specifically targets schools and hospitals right? That they blow up buses and murder children?


Hamas isn't a perfect organization. I do prefer them over most of the alternatives. As an Ikhwan-affiliated group, Hamas has successfully prevented al-Qa'idah from establishing a foothold in Palestine... everybody should be thankful for that.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



More irrelevant drivel from the Forum Dunce making a feeble attempt to try to show he knows more than zero about the Middle East.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> I don't support Usama bin Ladin or al-Qa'idah.



You support jihad, like bin Ladin.   Jihad is known as the 6th Pillar, though, there are 5 Pillars.



> Hamas isn't a perfect organization. I do prefer them over most of the alternatives. As an Ikhwan-affiliated group, Hamas has successfully prevented al-Qa'idah from establishing a foothold in Palestine... everybody should be thankful for that.



Hamas has also successfully murdered their own people...
Hamas Execution of Fatah Members in Gaza - Road90

There is no country called Palestine, Muhammad.  Never has been.  Give it a rest, Mo


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Didn't Muhammad order the assassination of 120 year-old Abu Afak, merely for criticizing the Pedophile Prophet?





Nope. Abu Afak was executed for "instigat[ing] people against the Apostle of Allah." (Ibn Sa'd, _Kitab at-Tabaqat al-Kabir_) Encouraging violence carries a penalty.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > I don't support Usama bin Ladin or al-Qa'idah.
> ...



You and bin Ladin support slaughtering innocents; that is hirabah.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



1 million Muslims and Arabs were killed, alone, in the 8 year Iran Iraq War, Muhammad.

Of the current 22 wars and major conflicts in the world, 21 involve Muslims.

I don't think you really want me to highlight the other bad behavior of Islamos murdering innocents over the years, Mo.  It's not pretty.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> 1 million Muslims and Arabs were killed, alone, in the 8 year Iran Iraq War, Muhammad.
> 
> Of the current 22 wars and major conflicts in the world, 21 involve Muslims.
> 
> I don't think you really want me to highlight the other bad behavior of Islamos murdering innocents over the years, Mo.  It's not pretty.



A person who purposefully targets and kills innocents is in blatant violation of the tenets of Islam. Iran's governing religious ideology borders on polytheism and Iraq was governed by a secularist dictator who supported the Russian slaughter of Muslims in Chechnya, so I hardly consider them representatives of the religion.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No, it is rooted in the fact that a bunch of foreigners attacked the Palestinians driving them out of their homes and off their land.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 million Muslims and Arabs were killed, alone, in the 8 year Iran Iraq War, Muhammad.
> ...



Wrong, Muhammad.   You little terrorists are obligated to murder every infidel.

Quran 9:5


> Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush. But if they repent and establish worship and pay the poor-due, then leave their way free. Lo! Allah is Forgiving, Merciful.



Quran 3:151...


> We shall strike terror into the hearts of the kafirs because they worship others besides Allah, which He gave them no permission to do.  Their home will be on Fire, a terrible resting place for the evil-doers.



Bukhari 4:52:220...


> Jihad is holy violence. Violence is the way Allah removes fitna, removes the dross from pure Islam and removes the infidel scum from the earth which is owned by Mohammed.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

Stupid Jew.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



You know less than nothing, kid.  Breast-feeding time for you.

Show us the film and newspaper articles of Jews driving Arabs out of their homes.   You just lied and made it all up.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Stupid Jew.



Smart Jew who kicks Arabs' and Muslims' asses.

Get on your camel and drive home to your mudhut, Muhammad.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

_Except those of the idolaters with whom you made an agreement, then they have not failed you in anything and have not backed up any one against you; so fulfill their agreement to the end of their term. Surely Allah loves those who keep their duty._ - 9:4​
D'oh!


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid Jew.
> ...



Nobody here is impressed by your Jewish lies. Tell us about your mansion and how Mary J. Blige is your neighbor, Hebrew Hammer.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> _Except those of the idolaters with whom you made an agreement, then they have not failed you in anything and have not backed up any one against you; so fulfill their agreement to the end of their term. Surely Allah loves those who keep their duty._ - 9:4​
> D'oh!



Qur'an 9:3


> "Allah and His Messenger dissolve obligations.



Bukhari:V7B67N427


> The Prophet said, 'If I take an oath and later find something else better than that, then I do what is better and expiate my oath.



Allah lies.  Allah deceives.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Who are you speaking for, Muhammad, you and your imaginary internet friends?

Are you hearing voices in your head like Muhammad hearing those fake "revelations" from Allah that nobody else heard?


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > _Except those of the idolaters with whom you made an agreement, then they have not failed you in anything and have not backed up any one against you; so fulfill their agreement to the end of their term. Surely Allah loves those who keep their duty._ - 9:4​
> ...



You're thinking of Zionists, sheister. You can't even quote the Qur'an without being dishonest, you worthless leech. 

_And an announcement from Allah and His Messenger to the people on the day of the greater pilgrimage that Allah is free from liability to the idolaters, and so is His Messenger. So if you repent, it will be better for you; and if you turn away, then know that you will not escape Allah. And announce painful chastisement to those who disbelieve -- Except those of the idolaters with whom you made an agreement, then they have not failed you in anything and have not backed up any one against you; so fulfill their agreement to the end of their term. Surely Allah loves those who keep their duty._ - 9:3-4​


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Notice how Marcy doesn't say a word about his mansion or his neighbors. How about your Princeton degree? Your position as an executive in Goldman Sachs? Your claim that you've read over 10,000 pages of Islamic scripture, which you repeated in this thread?


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



You dishonest camel rider.  You lie just like your fake Allah tells you to do.

Qur'an 66:1


> Allah has already sanctioned for you the dissolution of your vows.


----------



## Kalam (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Qur'an 66:1
> 
> 
> > Allah has already sanctioned for you the dissolution of your vows.



This passage has already been explained in detail. Keep grasping at straws, Schlomo.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



You ran out of gas, Muhammad.  The Zionist infidel wins, once, again.

Now, go pray to Allah for the 30th time this week, you freak.   LOL


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Qur'an 66:1
> ...



The piece of shit Quran needs no explanation, Muhammad, as it has universal understanding for all.  It's perfect and needs no clarification.

You don't even understand your own shit Quran.

You're an apostate who's going to hell.  No virgins for you in Paradise, Mo.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNrplPXm9Qs]YouTube - Bilin to Beit Jala[/ame]


----------



## mskafka (Apr 30, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > from what I've read.  But it seems to be mostly fringe elements who plot bombings, and murder of innocent people...from all religions.
> ...



Where did you find this statistic?


----------



## mskafka (Apr 30, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



No one's going to respond to this?  Indeed, it is cruel.  I will have to do some research into the background, but most people who are vaguely aware of the relationship between the two, know that there isn't just one side that is being victimized.


----------



## Marc39 (Apr 30, 2010)

mskafka said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > mskafka said:
> ...



Afghanistan: Radical Fundamentalist Muslim terrorist groups vs. non-Muslims
Bosnia:  Serbian Orthodox Christians vs. Muslims
Côte d'Ivoire:  Muslims vs. Christians
Cyprus: Christians vs Muslims  
East Timor: Christians vs Muslims 
India:  Animists, Christians, Hindus, Muslims & Sikhs
Indonesia, province of Ambon:  Christians vs Muslims  
Iraq: Kurds, Shiite Muslims, Sunni Muslims, Western armed forces 
Kashmir:  Hindus & Muslims 
Kosovo:  Serbian Orthodox Christians vs. Muslims
Kurdistan:  Christians vs Muslims
Macedonia:  Macedonian Orthodox Christians  vs Muslims 
Middle East:  Jews, Muslims, & Christians 
Nigeria:  Christians, Animists & Muslims   
Northern Ireland:  Protestants, Catholics 
Pakistan:  Suni & Shi'ite Muslims 
Philippines:  Christians vs Muslims
Russia: Chechnya Russian Orthodox Christians vs Muslims  
Somalia:  Wahhabi and Sufi Muslims 
South Africa:  Animists & "Witches" 
Sri Lanka:  Buddhists & Hindus
Sudan:  Animists, Christians & Muslims  
Thailand:  Buddhists & Muslims
Tibet: Buddhists & Communists  
Uganda:  Animists, Christians, & Muslims


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> The Israeli Declaration of Independence embodies the Zionist ideology...
> 
> 
> > THE STATE OF ISRAEL will be open for Jewish immigration and for the Ingathering of the Exiles; it will foster the development of the country for the benefit of all its inhabitants; it will be based on freedom, justice and peace as envisaged by the prophets of Israel; it will ensure complete equality of social and political rights to all its inhabitants irrespective of religion, race or sex; it will guarantee freedom of religion, conscience, language, education and culture; it will safeguard the Holy Places of all religions; and it will be faithful to the principles of the Charter of the United Nations.
> ...



While a group of foreigners were writing these flowery words on paper their military was moving from village to village attacking the civilian population driving them out of their homes and off their land.


----------



## Marc39 (May 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Declaration of Independence embodies the Zionist ideology...
> ...





> While a group of foreigners were writing these flowery words on paper their military was moving from village to village attacking the civilian population driving them out of their homes and off their land.



Arabs, who originated from Arabia, are the foreigners.

Palestine is the ancestral Jewish homeland.  Stop derailing the thread, Forum Dunce.

US House of Representatives...

The United States Congressional Record
1922 HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES 
National Home for 
THE JEWISH PEOPLE JUNE 30, 1922 
HOUSE RESOLUTION 360 - UNANIMOUSLY ADOPTED

Palestine of today, the land we now know as Palestine, was peopled by the Jews from the dawn of history until the Roman era. It is the ancestral homeland of the Jewish people. They were driven from it by force by the relentless Roman military machine and for centuries prevented from returning. At different periods various alien people succeeded them but the Jewish race had left an indelible impress upon the land.

Today it is a Jewish country. Every name, every landmark, every monument and every trace of whatever civilization remaining there is still Jewish. And it has ever since remained a hope, a longing, as expressed in their prayers for these nearly 2,000 years. No other people has ever claimed Palestine as their national home. No other people has ever shown an aptitude or indicated a genuine desire to make it their homeland. The land has been ruled by foreigners. Only since the beginning of the modern Zionist effort may it be said that a creative, cultural, and economic force has entered Palestine. The Jewish Nation was forced from its natural home. It did not go because it wanted to.

A perusal of Jewish history, a reading of Josephus, will convince the most skeptical that the grandest fight that was ever put up against an enemy was put up by the Jew. He never thought of leaving Palestine. But he was driven out. But did he, when driven out, give up his hope of getting back? Jewish history and Jewish literature give the answer to the question. The Jew even has a fast day devoted to the day of destruction of the Jewish homeland.

Never throughout history did they give up hope of returning there. I am told that 90 per cent of the Jews today are praying for the return of the Jewish people to its own home. The best minds among them believe in the necessity of reestablishing their Jewish land. To my mind there is something prophetic in the fact that during the ages no other nation has taken over Palestine and held it in the sense of a homeland; and there is something providential in the fact that for 1,800 years it has remained in desolation as if waiting for the return of the people.


----------



## Marc39 (May 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > The Israeli Declaration of Independence embodies the Zionist ideology...
> ...



You're lying, again, Forum Dunce, as you always do.

Arabs attacked the Jews.  You have been instructed on the matter, but, you are mentally ill.

Historian Benny Morris...


> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they [Arabs] launched hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.
> 
> ...on the local level, in dozens of localities around Palestine, Arab leaders advised or ordered the evacuation of women and children or whole communities, as occurred in Haifa in late April, 1948. And Haifa's Jewish mayor, Shabtai Levy, did, on April 22nd, plead with them to stay, to no avail.
> 
> ...


1948 - Morris, Benny - Yale University Press


Don't lie, again, psycho.


----------



## Jos (May 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> You're lying, again, Forum Dunce, as you always do.
> 
> Arabs attacked the Jews.  You have been instructed on the matter, but, you are mentally ill.
> 
> ...


The above link does not coincide with the quote


----------



## Marc39 (May 1, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > You're lying, again, Forum Dunce, as you always do.
> ...



I own the book, you little slut.

Whore, shouldn't you be spending your time learning how to spell?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



What I said was correct.


----------



## Marc39 (May 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



What is correct is Arabs initiated a war of extermination of the Jews...

Historian Bernard Lewis...


> On 29 November, 1947, the General Assembly of the United Nations adopted a resolution approving the partition of mandatory Palestine into three components:  a Jewish state, an Arab state, and an international zone.  *As the Mandate came to an end, the Jews began to form their state; the Palestinian Arab leaders and the Arab governments rejected the partition resolution and went to war to prevent its implementation *


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Islam-History-Bernard-Lewis/dp/0912050357]Amazon.com: Islam in History (9780912050355): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 1, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



1948: LEST WE FORGET - How did Palestine come to this?

The Basle Programme; Illegal Jewish immigration; Zionist Leaders and the German Government WWI; Framing The Balfour Declaration 1917; Britains Part in Arming the Hagana; Jewish National Funds Land Acquisitions; Britains failings in safeguarding its Mandate; The Zionist Biltmore Programme May 1942; The Zionist Military Machine; Plotting UN Resolution 181; Pressure Politics on Britain and the US;

In parallel, the Hagana and Irgun Terrorist Groups initiated the following military operations within the framework of Plan Dalet between 1 April 1948  15 May 1948 employing over 27,000 well armed men and women: Operation Nachshon, Operation Harel, Operation Misparayim (Haifa), Operation Chametz, Operation Jevussi, Operation Yiftagh, Operation Matateh, Operation Maccabi, Operation Gideon, Operation barak, Operation Ben Ami, Operation Pitchfork and Operation Schfifon (Jerusalem).

HOME - 1948

BASED On Declassified Israeli Documents & Personal Diaries

Since the inception of Zionism, its leaders have been keen on creating a "Jewish State" based on a "Jewish majority" by mass immigration of Jews to Palestine, primarily European Jews fleeing from anti-Semitic Tsarist Russia and Nazi Germany. When a "Jewish majority" was impossible to achieve, based on Jewish immigration and natural growth, Zionist leaders (such as Ben Gurion, Moshe Sharett, Ze'ev Jabotinsky, and Chaim Weizmann) concluded that "population transfer" was the only solution to what they referred to as the "Arab Problem."

It must be emphasized that the concept of "population transfer" was embraced by all shades of opinion in the Zionist movement, from the Revisionist Right to the Labor Left, including the "Moderate" Moshe Sharett and the socialist Arthur Ruppin. Most, if not all, of the below quotes have been researched by Israeli and Jewish historians, who extracted them from declassified Israeli and Zionist archives. For your convenience, each quote has been referenced (along with the page number), and grouped by: the Zionist Leader to whom the quotes is attributed, and by subject matter.

Zionist Quotes


----------



## Marc39 (May 1, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Zionist Quotes



Bogus website, as always from the Forum Dunce.

Arabs never even recognized the existence of Palestine.

Eminent historian Bernard Lewis...


> For Arabs, the term Palestine was unacceptable... For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant.... The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole.  Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity [Syria].  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Brief-History-Years/dp/0684807122]Amazon.com: The Middle East: A Brief History of the Last 2,000 Years (9780684807126): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (May 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Since the inception of Zionism, its leaders have been keen on creating a "Jewish State" based on a "Jewish majority"



25 Arab countries are based on Arab majorities.
57 Islamic countries are based on Islamic majorities.

Greece is based on a Greek Orthodox majority.

Italy is based on a Catholic majority.

Nearly 100 countries are based on religious majorities. 



> It must be emphasized that the concept of "population transfer" was embraced by all shades of opinion in the Zionist movement, from the Revisionist Right to the Labor Left, including the "Moderate" Moshe Sharett and the socialist Arthur Ruppin. Most, if not all, of the below quotes have been researched by Israeli and Jewish historians, who extracted them from declassified Israeli and Zionist archives. For your convenience, each quote has been referenced (along with the page number), and grouped by: the Zionist Leader to whom the quotes is attributed, and by subject matter.



Israeli Jewish hstorian Benny Morris, author of the definitive book on the creation of the modern state of Israel, "1948" on Pallies transferring themselves...


> ...in dozens of localities around Palestine, Arab leaders advised or ordered the evacuation of women and children or whole communities, as occurred in Haifa in late April, 1948. And Haifa's Jewish mayor, Shabtai Levy, did, on April 22nd, plead with them to stay, to no avail.
> 
> Most  of Palestine's 700,000 "refugees" fled their homes because of the flail of war (and in the expectation that they would shortly return to their homes on the backs of victorious Arab invaders).
> 
> ...


benny morris 1948 yale - Google Search


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Zionist Quotes
> ...





> Most, if not all, of the below quotes have been researched by Israeli and Jewish historians, who extracted them from declassified Israeli and Zionist archives. For your convenience, each quote has been referenced (along with the page number), and grouped by: the Zionist Leader to whom the quotes is attributed, and by subject matter.
> 
> Zionist Quotes



Bogus?


----------



## Marc39 (May 2, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Bogus website.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Of course the Palestinians rejected the partition and they had every right to do so. The partition plan died as it should have. The UN did not create Israel.


----------



## Madeline (May 3, 2010)

blu said:


> I will post in a little bit, let people get some thoughts in first if they want.



Are you asking who is Humanity's Biggest Murderer By Number of People Killed?  In recorded history, that'd be *Joseph Stalin*.  

http://www.pollsb.com/photos/o/64130-joseph_stalin.jpg

He killed 43 MILLION People -- his own, not those of another nation in a war -- and that does not include those he simply imprisoned in condiitons so horrific they died of "natural causes".

Stalin's mass murder--democide

Next in terms of numbers might be Adolf Hitler.  6 MILLION People.  Once again, not including those in other nations who died in combat with his horrific empire-building Third Reich.







Then I suppose would come Pol Pot in Cambodia. 2 MILLION People died on his "Killing Fields":






The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century

genocide.org: genocide, holocaust and democide studies

The History Place - Genocide in the 20th Century

No perceived group of humanoids has ever been 100% free of *EVIL*.  But how we choose to view the acts of others, who belong to groups we wish were disenfranchised, is up to us.

FOXNews.com - Obama Declines to Call Armenian Mass Killings a Genocide


----------



## GHook93 (May 3, 2010)

Hitler killed 6 million Jews, but he also killed, dissents, Gypies, Romas, Slavs, gays and other ethnic groups. Not too mention he started the bloodies war in human history.

Don't forget Mao Zedong - His regime was responsible for killing a lot people.

I see a thread here: Atheist socialist regimes seem to be the worst!




Madeline said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > I will post in a little bit, let people get some thoughts in first if they want.
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



UN Res. 181, issued in 1947, calling for Israeli and Arab statehood never mentioned "Palestinians"  The term "Palestinian" was first used by Arabs in the late 1960s.  Jews, in fact, were known as Palestinians prior to Israeli statehood. 

The Arabs rejected statehood in 1947, before which they rejected statehood in 1937.

Had Arabs accepted statehood, perhaps, today, they'd have a viable society, like the Israelis, instead of living as miserable professional refugees for 60 years.

Another example of poor decision-making on the part of ignorant Arabs.

The UN provided international legitimacy to Israeli statehood.   It was the League of Nations, earlier, that established the legal foundation for Israeli statehood via issuance of the binding Palestine Mandate establishing Palestine as the Jewish National Home.

Now, even you know, Forum Dunce.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > What is correct is Arabs initiated a war of extermination of the Jews...
> ...





> UN Res. 181, issued in 1947, calling for Israeli and Arab statehood never mentioned "Palestinians"  The term "Palestinian" was first used by Arabs in the late 1960s.  Jews, in fact, were known as Palestinians prior to Israeli statehood.



They were called natives and inhabitants. They are the ones who have the right to self determination as laid out in international law. 



> The Arabs rejected statehood in 1947, before which they rejected statehood in 1937.



They rejected partition not statehood.



> The UN provided international legitimacy to Israeli statehood.   It was the League of Nations, earlier, that established the legal foundation for Israeli statehood via issuance of the binding Palestine Mandate establishing Palestine as the Jewish National Home.
> 
> Now, even you know, Forum Dunce.



If the "Jewish National Home" was in fact created previously there would have been no resolution 181. Resolution 181 was never approved or implemented by the UN Security Council as required.

Israel was not created by either one.


----------



## Jos (May 3, 2010)

From the book: The Life of an American Jew in Racist Marxist Israel (Published in 1985)
By Jack Bernstein ::



> At the First Zionist Congress which was held in 1897 in Basel, Switzerland, one of the goals set was to create a Jewish state in the land of Palestine. At that time, only a few Jews were living in Palestine and they were nearly all native Sephardic Jews who are blood-related to the Arabs. These Palestinian (Sephardic) Jews and the Palestinian Arabs were living in peace as they had for centuries.
> 
> 
> After the Zionist Congress in 1897, European Ashkenazi Jews began migrating to Palestine and buying land wherever they could. Yet, by 1920 Jews owed only 2% of Palestine.
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Haj-CJOERTs&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - The Khazarian Conspiracy, Part 1 of 12[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Jos said:


> From the book: The Life of an American Jew in Racist Marxist Israel (Published in 1985)



Bogus book, Josey.

Shouldn't you be spreading your legs for strange men, slut, instead of wasting your time posting?   

And, when not spreading your legs, whore, you should be learning basic spelling..
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html


----------



## Jos (May 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > From the book: The Life of an American Jew in Racist Marxist Israel (Published in 1985)
> ...





> Mr. Bernstein says it best...
> 
> The contents of this book are expected to bring a strong reaction from Zionist Jews.
> 
> ...


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Life-American-Racist-Marxist-Israel/dp/0939482010]Amazon.com: The Life of an American Jew in Racist Marxist Israel (9780939482016): Jack Bernstein: Books[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 3, 2010)

FOUNDING PARENTS OF THE ILLEGITIMATE STATE OF ISRAEL 

Reviewing the above list, it can be seen that only one person was born in Palestine. Thirteen were born in Russia, twelve born in Poland, three born in Rumania, two born in Germany, one born in Latvia, one born in Lithuania, one born in Austria, one born in Hungary, one born in Denmark and one born in Yemen. Two were Semitic Sephardi Jews and 35 were non-Semitic Ashkenazi Jews of Khazar origin.

Further examination of the above list shows that two came to Palestine in 1906, two in 1907, one in 1909, three in 1913, one in 1914, two in 1919, one in 1920, two in 1921, one in 1923, two in 1924, four in 1925, one in 1926, one in 1930, one in 1931, one in 1932, two in 1933, two in 1934, two in 1935, two in 1938, two in 1940 and one in 1947.

 The so-called provisional government of Israel which was formed in 1948 consisted of the following:

1. David Ben Gurion who came to Palestine in 1906; 2. Moshe Sharett who came to Palestine in 1906; 3. Eliezer Kaplan who came to Palestine in 1923; 4. David Remez who came to Palestine in 1913; 5. Golda Myerson who came to Palestine in 1921; 6. Zalman Shazar who came to Palestine in 1924; 7. Dr. Dov Joseph who came to Palestine in 1921; 8. Dr. P. F. Rosenbluth who came to Palestine in 1931 ; 9. Rabbi J. L. Fishman who came to Palestine in 19 13; 10. Rabbi I. M. Levin who came to Palestine in 1940; 11. Moshe Shapiro who came to Palestine in 1925; and, 12. Bechor Shitreet, who was born in Palestine.

Chapter 8: Encyclopedia of Palestine


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Chapter 8: Encyclopedia of Palestine



Bogus source, Tin Head.

Arabs never even recognized the existence of Palestine.  The area was viewed as part of Syria.

Eminent historian Bernard Lewis...


> For Arabs, too, the term Palestine was unacceptable, though for other reasons. For Muslims it was alien and irrelevant but not abhorrent in the same way as it was to Jews. The main objection for them was that it seemed to assert a separate entity which politically conscious Arabs in Palestine and elsewhere denied. For them there was no such thing as a country called Palestine. The region which the British called Palestine was merely a separated part of a larger whole [Syria].  Palestine was not a country and had no frontiers, only administrative boundaries; it was a group of provincial subdivisions, by no means always the same, within a larger entity.  For a long time organized and articulate Arab political opinion was virtually unanimous on this point.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Middle-East-Brief-History-Years/dp/0684807122]Amazon.com: The Middle East: A Brief History of the Last 2,000 Years (9780684807126): Bernard Lewis: Books[/ame]


You are PWNED, again, Forum Dunce.


----------



## Jos (May 3, 2010)

Your Link does not coincide with that Quote


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Jos said:


> Your Link does not coincide with that Quote



Book pages don't have links, whore.

Posting while spreading your legs for strange men, Josey?

Studying spelling while spreading your legs, too, skank?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html


----------



## Shogun (May 3, 2010)

Jos said:


> Your Link does not coincide with that Quote



meh.. what do you expect from marc?  really?  he's the equivalence of a child throwing a tantrum because he wasn't given his "kill non-jews G.I. Joe" in the toy store.  He's about as significant to discussion on this forum as a circus side show.

hell, it's hilarious that even right wingers have his ass on ignore!  now THAT is saying something!


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Your Link does not coincide with that Quote
> ...



Stoner, what to expect from Josey the whore who spreads her legs for strange men?

And, what to expect from a dimwit like yourself who stupidly thinks Judaism is an ethnicity, rather than a religion?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2207740-post45.html

Two genetic losers.


----------



## Shogun (May 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



I guess I'd ask if your mom likes to be called "josey" or if she prefers the kosher "Jewsey".  Given the single parental signature on your birth certificate you certainly are no one to bring up whores who spread their legs for strange men.


and again, tell me more about how being jewish is a matter of faith, atheist jew whose mother passed on his jewish identity with her genetics..


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Josey the slut asks strange men to spread her legs for them.  This is a fact.

You are a pharmaceutically-deranged loser in life.  This is a fact.

You both make a perfect couple.


----------



## Shogun (May 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Looks like your grasp of "facts" is about as telling as your grasp on comma usage, jew.

maybe it's time to ask where the other signature on your birth certificate is?


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Looks like Josey the skank spreads her legs for strange men.  This is a fact.

Looks like you're an uneducated, loser in life.  This is a fact.


----------



## GHook93 (May 3, 2010)

Nothing new Jews have always been their own enemies. Jews have pushed propaganda against themselves throughout history. Something of being a persecuted minority creates cowards in some people. It happened in Europe, it happened in Nazi Germany and its happening now. 

People like you will put great stock in this, because it fuels your hatred of anything or everything Jewish. But people without your prejudice and hatred, shove it off as nonsense!



Jos said:


> From the book: The Life of an American Jew in Racist Marxist Israel (Published in 1985)
> By Jack Bernstein ::
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shogun (May 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...




well, so does your maternal link to judaism and you still kiss her on the lips so...



keep slaying those commas, you fucking hilarious jew!


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Stoner, you contribute nothing, except for psycho babble.

Nobody wants you here.   Leave, stoner.


----------



## Shogun (May 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



MAKE ME you fucking jew.

 

and, you don't speak for anyone else here.  True story.


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You're a psycho loser, stoner.

Jews rule.


----------



## Jos (May 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> You're a psycho loser, stoner.
> 
> Jews rule.


You've been banned from more sites, than there are Holocaust servivers named Goldstein


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > You're a psycho loser, stoner.
> ...



You've spread your skanky legs for more strange men, slut, than the number of times you've misspelled simple words..
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > You're a psycho loser, stoner.
> ...



Skank, you misspelled yet another word, you ignorant slut...

"Survivors" and not "servivors"

Spend more time learning basic spelling and less time spreading your legs for strange men, whore.


----------



## GHook93 (May 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Don't say I didn't warn you bud, if you mess with the bull sometimes you get the horns!


----------



## jillian (May 3, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Looks like your grasp of "facts" is about as telling as your grasp on comma usage, jew.
> 
> maybe it's time to ask where the other signature on your birth certificate is?



where's your criticism of the jew-hater trash, dahveed?


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



My friends from the Internet div. of the FBI's New York office are in the loop, bud.


----------



## Si modo (May 3, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Why?  Their idiotic, stupid, and bigoted speech is not illegal here..........yet.


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



True


----------



## Jos (May 3, 2010)

"Survivors" and not "servivors" oh I get it now, make me a suit, grayson


----------



## Marc39 (May 3, 2010)

Jos said:


> "Survivors" and not "servivors" oh I get it now, make me a suit, grayson



You don't seem to get basic spelling, you illiterate slut.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html


----------



## Jos (May 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> My friends from the Internet div. of the FBI's New York office are in the loop, bud.


 Fox Security called


----------



## Marc39 (May 4, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > My friends from the Internet div. of the FBI's New York office are in the loop, bud.
> ...



Your elementary school called---Seems you've been cutting basic spelling class.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2269989-post264.html


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2010)

jillian said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like your grasp of "facts" is about as telling as your grasp on comma usage, jew.
> ...



I've opened up the criticism flood at those who regularly agree with me on zionism all the time, jillian.  That you seem to miss this doesn't shock me.  Nor does, less than coincidentally, your total silence when marc39 calls for the extermination of non jews in israel.

think about it.  and, if you want to dispute that I call out what you call "jew haters" then feel free to ask them about it.


----------



## Marc39 (May 4, 2010)

Shogun said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Psycho loser.


----------



## Jos (May 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Psycho loser.


Psycho winner, is my suit ready Biotch?


----------



## Marc39 (May 4, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Psycho loser.
> ...



Shouldn't you be studying basic spelling, slut?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2269989-post264.html


----------



## Biggles (May 4, 2010)

Kalam said:


> The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression; Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. *Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression*.



That is the most obnoxious and ignorant statement I have ever read.


The truth : 
Jihad and Islam are a threat to the world.  They are pure evil.


----------



## Shogun (May 4, 2010)

uh oh.. looks like the JIDF sent another agent!


----------



## Marc39 (May 4, 2010)

Shogun said:


> uh oh.. looks like the JIDF sent another agent!



Psycho loser.


----------



## Marc39 (May 4, 2010)

Biggles said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression; Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. *Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression*.
> ...



It's called taqiyya, the Islamc doctrine permitting Islamos to lie in the name of Islam.

Islamos are the worst aggressors in history and Muhammad was as corrupt as the day was long.

Surah 9:5 is all one need know to understand what Islam is all about...

Quran 9:5...


> Then, when the sacred months have passed, slay the idolaters wherever ye find them, and take them (captive), and besiege them, and prepare for them each ambush. But if they repent and establish worship and pay the poor-due, then leave their way free. Lo! Allah is Forgiving, Merciful.



Allah Fuckbar.


----------



## Kalam (May 4, 2010)

Biggles said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression; Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. *Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression*.
> ...


Do I get a medal? 



Biggles said:


> The truth :
> Jihad and Islam are a threat to the world.  They are pure evil.




Then what are you doing sitting at the computer? Grab a gun and do your part to exterminate the "threat".


----------



## Marc39 (May 4, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



You get a share of the booty for committing jihaad, Abdullah.  And, as an addedbonus, you get a pass into Paradise.  
That is, what is left over after Muhammad takes his 20% cut of the stolen merchandise, as all good "profits" do when they hijack caravans.

Allah Fuckbar!

Sahih Bukhari 1:35... 


> The Prophet   said, "The person who participates in holy battles in Allah's cause and nothing compels him to do so except belief in Allah and His Apostle, will be recompensed by Allah either with a reward or booty if he survives or will be admitted to Paradise if he is killed in the battle as a martyr. Had I not found it difficult for my followers, then I would not leave behind any army unit going for Jihad and I would have loved to be martyred in Allah's cause and then made alive, and then martyred and then made alive, and then again martyred in His cause.


----------



## Kalam (May 4, 2010)

Oh no - It's Marc39 and his arsenal of unsourced claims! 








_Rabbi Joseph said: Come and hear! *A maiden aged three years and a day may be acquired in marriage by coition*, and if her deceased husband's brother cohabits with her, she becomes his._ - Babylonian Talmud, Tractate Sanhedrin, Folio 55b. 

_Rabina said: It is therefore to be concluded that a heathen girl [communicates defilement] from the age of three years and one day, for inasmuch as *she is then capable of the sexual act* she likewise defiles by a flux._ - Babylonian Talmud, Tractate 'Abodah Zarah, Folio 37a.

Babylonian Talmud: Sanhedrin 55
Babylonian Talmud: 'Abodah Zarah 37​
Why don't you tell everyone that these sacred Talmudic passages are "Stormfront fabrications" rather than direct excerpts from the translation provided by the Jews' College of London?


----------



## Marc39 (May 4, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Oh no - It's Marc39 and his arsenal of unsourced claims!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bogus quotes you lifted from neo-Nazi websites.  I already warned you about this matter.  Ignorance is a basis for Arab Muslim backwardness and failure. 

Moses didn't sexually molest a 6 year-old child.
Jesus didn't sexually molest a 6 year-old child.

But, the Pedophile Prophet Muhammad sexually molested and married a 6 year-old child (Aisha) when he was 52.

Muhammad the pedophile masturbated against Aisha's thighs when she was 6 and she had to wash his semen-stained trousers.

Bukhari V1B4N229...


> Narrated 'Aisha: I used to wash the traces of semen from the clothes of the Prophet and he used to go for prayers while traces of water were still on it.



This is the freak Muslims call The Perfect Man.


----------



## Kalam (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for proving my point, Hebrew Hammer. Most posters worth their salt have sort of picked up on your consistent failure to corroborate any of your silly Jewish lies.


----------



## Marc39 (May 4, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Thanks for proving my point, Hebrew Hammer. Most posters worth their salt have sort of picked up on your consistent failure to corroborate any of your silly Jewish lies.



I proved you are a lying camel herder who follows a cult called Islam fabricated by a terrorist and pedophile named Muhammad.

Hebrew Hammers demolish Arab Muslim Losers.


----------



## Kalam (May 4, 2010)

Just like you proved that you're a "Goldman Sachs executive" and "Princeton alumnus" who "lives in a mansion next to Mary J. Blige."


----------



## Marc39 (May 4, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Just like you proved that you're a "Goldman Sachs executive" and "Princeton alumnus" who "lives in a mansion next to Mary J. Blige."



Abdullah, now, you're trying to desperately deflect from the fact that your fake prophet married and sexually molested a 6 year old little girl when he was 52 and advocated jihad with the promise of a cut of the stolen merchandise and a free pass to Paradise.

Sucks being a Muhammadan, eh?


----------



## Kalam (May 4, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Just like you proved that you're a "Goldman Sachs executive" and "Princeton alumnus" who "lives in a mansion next to Mary J. Blige."
> ...



I wonder why Marcy changes the subject whenever he's reminded of the claims he made about his high-rolling lifestyle? I'll assume that this is your way of acknowledging that you're full of shit. Don't worry. We already knew.


----------



## Marc39 (May 4, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Abdullah, are you high, again, on camel urine, the drink of Arab champions?  

Go away, camel herder, before I tell everyone about Muhammad's other wives, besides his 6 year-old wife, such as the daughter-in-law Muhammad married.

Sucks having a freak as a prophet, eh?


----------



## Marc39 (May 4, 2010)

Muhammadans scatter even at the mere mention of Muhammad's perverted sex 
life.


----------



## Biggles (May 5, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Roger that!


----------



## Kalam (May 5, 2010)

Biggles said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Biggles said:
> ...


Why don't you start with me?


----------



## Biggles (May 5, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Biggles said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



Take off your face cover.


----------



## Kalam (May 5, 2010)

Biggles said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Biggles said:
> ...


----------



## blu (May 5, 2010)

what got marc banned?


----------



## Kalam (May 5, 2010)

blu said:


> what got marc banned?



I'm not sure. Whatever it was, I imagine it had something to do with his being a lying, shit-flinging, worthless troll of a poster.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 5, 2010)

Kalam said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > what got marc banned?
> ...



he's been harassing me all day. was offline for a few hours to come  back to this good news. it had gotten to the point where i was ready to start hammering him back on his very own thread in the flame zone.

he had even gone so far to threaten me in a PM but i hadn't complained to any mod, so what happened (besides his infantile vulgar style)?

and maybe since he's cleared out i can pose the question on this topic i wanted to ask of my fellow cyber journalists: does it actually matter which has succeeded in killing more people? 

does killing fewer innocent people make one less wrong? i think not.

we are the only animals who kill on a wholesale basis over conflicts for natural resources , space and sex partners. 

so long as people cannot learn to work out their differences and grievances without violence in a just and equitable way, we, as a society of individuals are on a dead end street.


----------



## GHook93 (May 6, 2010)

Kalam said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > what got marc banned?
> ...



Probably something along those lines!


----------



## Madeline (May 6, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Hitler killed 6 million Jews, but he also killed, dissents, Gypies, Romas, Slavs, gays and other ethnic groups. Not too mention he started the bloodies war in human history.
> 
> Don't forget Mao Zedong - His regime was responsible for killing a lot people.
> 
> ...



GHook, choosing "Most Evil Human Ever" is not easy.  I cede to your re-ordering of the litany of Horrors.


----------



## Marc39 (May 12, 2010)

Kalam said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > what got marc banned?
> ...



You just described Muhammad, who duped a bunch of ignorant camel humpers into believing an illiterate pedophile was a prophet.  LOL

And, today, 1.5 billion dummies are duped into following the cult of Allahu Fuckbar.


----------



## Marc39 (May 12, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Oh no - It's Marc39 and his arsenal of unsourced claims!



The Quran is my source, infidel!   

Quran 2:190... 


> Fight in the cause of Allah those who fight you, but do not transgress limits; for Allah loveth not transgressors.



Remember:  Allah loveth not transgressors who do not commit jihaad.


----------



## blu (May 12, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no - It's Marc39 and his arsenal of unsourced claims!
> ...



how the hell did you get that from the quote?


----------



## Marc39 (May 12, 2010)

blu said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



I'm mind-melding with Allah.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



the rabbis i know would say that you are being moved by the *aitz a harah *"(evil inclination)" emanating from the *sitra achra*(other side)" 

the christian, buddhist, hindu and pagan elders i've known would simply call you demon possessed. 

i've never met any islamic teachers and i would be interested to hear what they think of these "proof texts" you spew and the spirituality behind the spewing.


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > blu said:
> ...



Who even cares, really?  Islam is a complete scam.   Even the Arabs of Muhammad's time knew he was a fraud, which is why so few actually converted to Islam when he was in Mecca.   They laughed him out of town.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



usually when i meet someone as spiritually bent as you, i cringe at the thought of being anywhere nearby when the demigods get to walk on the earth again and collect their offspring. for you, i'll make an exception --- i want to see it. 

you're cosmic food, dude and it's gonna be entertaining when you meet your maker.  


BTW --- how many muslims are there globally? jews? you think some of them may care?


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



There are 1.3 billion Muslims globally and they're suckers.  Most of them know nothing about Islam and haven't even read the Quran.

Muhammad is laughing in his grave.


----------



## Shogun (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Let's get three Mazel Tovs for ironic jewish ethnic hatred!


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



Cuckoo


----------



## tommywho70x (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



not so. i'm reminded of the story of a little chasid getting mugged in the garment district by a huge drunken indian. he said, "you know, we victims of genocide really ought to stick together".

your deep seated fear and loathing of everything islamic is not something jews often put out in public forums.


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Ex-Muslims are the most fearful and loathsome of the cult of Islam.  Particularly, when their own families threaten to murder them for the crime of apostasy.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



i'm beginning to think that you are actually a very poorly programmed computer and not human at all.


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



The penalty in Islam for apostasy is not death?  Are you Muhammad receiving new "revelations" from Allah to update the laws?


----------



## tommywho70x (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



no, i'm someone who has spent some portion of most days for the past 30 years at a computer console and what i'm seeing you post looks more and more like a computer program responding to key words and phrases than a human with an intellect and reasoning power.


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



The penalty for apostasy in Islam is death.  Go do your homework.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



you are really looking more and more programmed with every post. 

wait until you find out how much your Lord God YHVH a/k/a ALLAH dislikes having his name used the way you do. i repeat --- i wanna be there when you meet the cat.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 13, 2010)

Kalam said:


> The two aren't comparable unless "jihad" is used as a blanket term for all violence perpetrated in the name of Islam. Jihad is righteous destruction of oppression; Zionism is an ideology that calls for oppression. Jihad is only a threat to those who spread corruption and aggression.



Oppression  and aggression  in Islam is zulm and fitnah some other  words  pretty vague, pretty  much  anything a muslim doesnt like.


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

Reliance of the Traveller book of Islamic jurisprudence...  


> Jihad means to war against non-Muslims, and is etymologically derived from the word 'mujahada', signifying warfare to establish the religion.


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



My God is a real God.  Allah is a pagan idol.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



yeah right --- yer a machine with a really limited vocabulary. that's all there is to it.

reminds me of the story of the AI demonstration attended by some charismatic evangelical christians. 

one asked the computer "Do you accept the Lord Jesus Christ as your personal savior?"

to which the computer answered, "Of course! I am programmed to accept any form of payment."


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



Allah was a common name for pagan idols in Mecca, before Muhammad came along and copped it for his own Allah.

Do your homework.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



oh please, call your programmer. you need an upgrade.


----------



## Shogun (May 13, 2010)

holy SHIT it's fucking hilarious to watch marc39 get batted about the head and neck by tommywho70x!


more!  MORE!


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



Allah was a pagan moon God, among other idols.  Do your homework, after your breast-feeding.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



what is this obsession with homework? you really don't want me to go diving into the who's who of pagan mythology and come up with the YHVH and SHECHINAH's places in the pagan pantheon.

may i also remind you that the superstitions of primitive people have very little to do with their current society and individual belief systems (B.S.)

when you talk to your programmer, tell him your <CRC>CHECKSUM [Bad] vs. [Good] seems to need a little adjustment. your redundancy is showing.


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



You write like you're high on drugs.  You cannot even express a cohesive thought.   Sad.

Allah was a common name for pagan idols, such as the Quraysh Moon God Allah, well before Muhammad was even born..

In fact, Muhammad's own father was named Abdullah, Arabic for "slave of Allah"

Now, even a moron like yourself knows.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



just because you are not programmed for reading comprehension very well doesn't mean i'm on drugs. in fact i don't use any drugs of any kind other than some herbal smoking mixtures. 

and moron? just because i don't know or care about ancient islamic mythology? 

go get your spooler repaired.

much as i'd like to stay and entertain shogun all afternoon, i have some other things i need to do.

fuck you very much schmendrick


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



You...Are...OWNED...Loser.


----------



## Shogun (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...






you wish!


----------



## tommywho70x (May 13, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



now what the fuck is that supposed to mean?

all it looks like to me is that you are completely incompetant in the art of argument and have to resort to silly shit like that so that you can prop up your low self esteem thinking you have just ripped me a new asshole.

pathetic. you really need an upgrade.


----------



## Marc39 (May 13, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



You have no knowledge of Islam.   I hate ripping you new assholes, asshole.  Do yourself a favor and creep away.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 14, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



you are incredible. you want to meet somewhere in person so that i can offer you the opportunity to "rip me a new asshole"? you're a really tough guy at that console --- got the stones to face adversaries in person?

what i know or do not know about islam is not at issue here. what is at issue is whether you are really human or just a poorly programmed  computer and if you are human, who or what is pulling your strings.

you really need to stop looking in the mirror when you are seeking inspiration for a new slur to hurl at me or anybody else.


----------



## Marc39 (May 14, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



Stop whining because I bitch-slap you around the block for being a total ignoramus on Middle East affairs.   Go to mommy.  It's breast-feeding time.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 14, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...





your bullshit is  not worth the time to engage in a forum. 

if you wish to meet on a field of honor with a second and your choice of weapons, fine. 

otherwise have a nice life, sucker and good luck in eternity.


----------



## Jos (May 14, 2010)

Treat it like it is, sometimes It's good to run a night stick across his imposed bars


----------



## Marc39 (May 15, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



You're impotent.


----------



## Marc39 (May 15, 2010)

Jos said:


> Treat it like it is, sometimes It's good to run a night stick across his imposed bars



Must be difficult to post while strange men are "sucking your ****", eh, Josey?


----------



## tommywho70x (May 15, 2010)

since i got red tiled for allowing myself to get sucked into a dick waving match with our resident islamophobic troll, allow me to tie his behavior in with the theme of this thread in an attempt to put the discussion back on track

agent-provacateurs, such as marc39, whether actually employed to perform public relations or doing so independantly because of  personal passions, have always played an important role in the mental conditioning of public response to a particular program in a regime's playbook. 

i would not personally expend the amount of energy marc39 does on behalf of any government without being paid for my efforts.

to restate my position: peace works. 

war only benefits those that like to kill and the people who provide their financing. the zionist warmongers and islamic jihadists are both wrong and innocent arabs and jews will continue to suffer so long as the world allows these madmen to continue to hate each other and train armies to kill each other.

millions of traditional ashkenazi jews were slaughtered in europe to pave the way for the "return" and creation of the state of israel. since then, millions of sephardic jews have been displaced and communities that thrived for thousands of years from morocco to afghanistan have disappeared

violence is the last refuge of the incompetant --- isaac asimov

enough is enough. beat the fucking swords into plowshares already!


----------



## Jos (May 15, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Treat it like it is, sometimes It's good to run a night stick across his imposed bars
> ...


No more difficult than posting with a Arab dildo up your arse, as you do


----------



## rhodescholar (May 17, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> since i got red tiled for allowing myself to get sucked into a dick waving match with our resident islamophobic troll, allow me to tie his behavior in with the theme of this thread in an attempt to put the discussion back on track
> 
> agent-provacateurs, such as marc39, whether actually employed to perform public relations or doing so independantly because of  personal passions, have always played an important role in the mental conditioning of public response to a particular program in a regime's playbook.
> 
> ...



You are a bigger moron than the banned poster claimed.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 17, 2010)

rhodescholar said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > since i got red tiled for allowing myself to get sucked into a dick waving match with our resident islamophobic troll, allow me to tie his behavior in with the theme of this thread in an attempt to put the discussion back on track
> ...



you need to expound on the reasons for a statement like that to reflect anything more than the contradiction in terms between your screen name and your own level of intelligence.

this will be about the fourth time i have posed the question about the sephardim and nobody do any better than to call me names for bringing it up.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 21, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> this will be about the fourth time i have posed the question about the sephardim and nobody do any better than to call me names for bringing it up.



What question is that, honey?


----------



## tommywho70x (May 21, 2010)

honey? ok sweetcheeks

the majority of the people who have become the citizens of the state of israel are caucasian ashkenazim who immigrated (illegally?) from europe and western asia. prior to 1948, the majority of the jews in the region were darker sephardim who numbered in the millions in communities that had existed for thousands of years across north africa into central asia.

since the partition and founding of the state of israel, those communities have been decimated. in israel, the sephardim take a back seat to the ashkenazim and at the time i was actively involved in support groups, they were being displaced in housing, jobs and access to social services by the incoming russian jews.

shamefully, i admit that i have not looked closely at what is going on with my cousins for over 30 years and don't know the precise numbers and the mechanics of what has been going on since.


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> honey? ok sweetcheeks
> 
> the majority of the people who have become the citizens of the state of israel are caucasian ashkenazim who immigrated (illegally?) from europe and western asia.



Wrong, genius.

The majority of Israeli Jews are the nearly 1 million Mizrahi Jews and their descendants ethnically cleansed from Arab countries in the mid-20th century.

The legally binding Palestine Mandate, ratified unanimously by the League of Nations, encourages Jews from anywhere in the world to immigrate to Israel.  

Now, even you know.


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> millions of traditional ashkenazi jews were slaughtered in europe to pave the way for the "return" and creation of the state of israel. since then, millions of sephardic jews have been displaced and communities that thrived for thousands of years from morocco to afghanistan have disappeared



Wrong, again, genius.

The First Zionist Congress formed to establish a Jewish state took place in 1897.  Jewish immigration to Palestine commenced in 1880 with the full permission of the Ottoman Turks under whose sovereignty Palestine fell.

The legally binding Palestine Mandate issued by the League of Nations in the early 20th century gives Jews full permission to live in Israel. 

Now, even you know.


----------



## Shogun (May 23, 2010)

Hey Marc!  How did you latest forum ban work out for ya?  How long before you find another mod boot up your hebrew ass as you are kicked out the fucking USMB door?


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Hey Marc!  How did you latest forum ban work out for ya?  How long before you find another mod boot up your hebrew ass as you are kicked out the fucking USMB door?




I made a boatload of money shorting the market.  

Even more for you to be jealous of, psycho loser.


----------



## Shogun (May 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Marc!  How did you latest forum ban work out for ya?  How long before you find another mod boot up your hebrew ass as you are kicked out the fucking USMB door?
> ...







you used that lame ass line the LAST TIME, you dumb bastard!





so, how long before we have your ass banned again, fuck monkey?  One week?  Two?  How long should we let you stay this time?  Be sure to reply with small increments of time.


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



You even catalog my posts, you self-loathing psycho loser.


----------



## Shogun (May 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



You are repetitive enough, and your repertoire narrow enough, that we all know what you are going to post practically before you hit the submit button.

so, again, how long should we let you stick around before banning your ass AGAIN?


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



The psycho loser catalogs my posts


----------



## Shogun (May 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Nope, I just busted your ass lying is all.  Not that I am shocked any more than anyone else familiar with your blather.  But hey.. you know what they say about sheisty jews...


so, again, marc... How long before we show you another week of DAS BOOT!


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

Shogun said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Shogun said:
> ...



Yep.  You catalog my posts.  You are a self-hating psycho loser


----------



## tommywho70x (May 23, 2010)

shogun, did you have to pick a fight? marc's posts have been on topic and mostly non-confrontational.

personal vendettas belong in the flame zone.

marc, for some background. my professional training is in biochemistry and fine arts. i am not a historian by any stretch. i was involved with the JDL in the 60's and 70's and since getting locked out in the 80's by raygunomics, i have been involved with domestic human rights issues and i'm not at all up to speed on current events in israel. 

when i was active, one of the sensitive issues was what was happening to the ancient communities in the region as a result of the arab-israeli conflict. the other was the discrimination of the sephardim and their displacement in the queues for social services by incoming russian jews.

also, if you don't mean egyptian by mizrahi, i'm afraid that i'll need you to define that term better. in my education, the main bodies of jews in the world were called ashkenazic and sephardic


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> shogun, did you have to pick a fight? marc's posts have been on topic and mostly non-confrontational.
> 
> personal vendettas belong in the flame zone.
> 
> ...



The Arab-Jewish conflict is based on one factor:  Islam.

Islam demonized Jews.
Islam villainizes Jews.
Islam curses Jews.

Each day, 5x/day, 35x/wk, over one billion Muslims curse the Jews, and, the Christians, in their prayers.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > shogun, did you have to pick a fight? marc's posts have been on topic and mostly non-confrontational.
> ...



whether that is true or not i wouldn't want to speculate, but somehow i think there is a whole lot more to it than that.

also, you say nothing about what has happened to jewish communities in the arab world that had been doing reasonably well until the partition and you say nothing about the discrimination in israel directed at the sephardim.


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



Read the Quran.  al-Fatiha, Surah 1, Ayah 7.


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



All Israeli citizens are constitutionally guaranteed equal rights.  Anyone with a grievance can petition the courts.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



wanna just give us the gist of that? my copy of the quran is packed up in storage at the moment.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



well that's really easy to say, but what's the reality? i've met sephardim over the years and i have some dual citizenship friends who served in the IDF. they seem to all say that the sephardim are treated like 2nd class citizens. 

and NOBODY around here seems to have either the data or the courage to make a statement about what happened to the millions of jews across the region or their communities.


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...





> 1. In the Name of Allâh, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.
> 
> 2. All the praises and thanks be to Allâh, the Lord [] of the 'Alamîn (mankind, jinns and all that exists). []
> 
> ...


The Noble Quran : Surat 1


----------



## tommywho70x (May 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



i don't see anything there to support your premise other than the parentheticals that i'm sure are your addition.


it's been a real thrill tonight but i'm running low on battery and need to go plug in. i'll be back tomorrow noon or so. 

i have no idea what it is that gets you banned nor do i care. actually that's not totally true --- i am a little curious because gunny says he doesn't ban people for their political opinions and the obscene insult hurling doesn't seem to get much notice from the mods.

 i don't agree with your condemnation of all arabs because of your perspective on islam, but that's fine by me as long as you argue the argument instead of hurling insults like you do with shogun.


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



The "parentheticals" are not mine, genius.   Open the link to the Quran I conveniently supplied because your copy of the Quran is in storage.  

D'oh.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



It is interesting to note that after the hundreds and thousands of years that the Jews lived in these Arab countries, the Quran did not kick in until after Israel was giving the Palestinians the boot.


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



You're an uninformed moron.

The Quran, which you have not opened, kicked in the 7th century when Muhammad beheaded nearly 1,000 Banu Quraiza Jews, an atrocity whose enormity is conceded today even by Islamic apologists such as Karen Armstrong, who characterizes the event as the first Jewish Holocaust.

Now, run along, moron.  It's breast-feeding time for you.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Of course this has nothing to do with your conversation with tommywho70x.


----------



## logical4u (May 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Flawed, ignorant premise.
> 
> Jihad is mass murder based on Islamic doctrine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (May 23, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Of course, you have been PWNED, once, again.   You wear your ignorance like a comfortable sweater.


----------



## Jos (May 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > honey? ok sweetcheeks
> ...





> In the last 10 years 800,000 Russian Jews have immigrated from the former U.S.S.R to Israel. The present-day Ashkenazi Jewish population is estimated at more than 10 million, of which 2.8 million live in Israel.



so says The Hebrew University of Jerusalem.

Ashkenazi Jews


----------



## mystic (May 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> The Arab-Jewish conflict is based on one factor:  Islam.
> 
> Islam demonized Jews.
> Islam villainizes Jews.
> ...







Marc39 said:


> > 1. In the Name of Allâh, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.
> >
> > 2. All the praises and thanks be to Allâh, the Lord [] of the 'Alamîn (mankind, jinns and all that exists). []
> >
> ...



Not correct. The Arabic says nothing about Jews and Christians in this verse. This is their own lame addition. It's definately not true that Muslims curse Jews and Christians every time they pray. These wahhabi style translations really irk me. They like to throw in their own understanding of the text instead of literally translating.



> The Arabic text with transliteration and translation in English is as follows: [Qur'an 1:1].
> 
> 1:1 &#1576;&#1616;&#1587;&#1618;&#1605;&#1616; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1614;&#1617;&#1581;&#1618;&#1605;&#1600;&#1614;&#1606;&#1616; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1614;&#1617;&#1581;&#1616;&#1610;&#1605;
> 
> ...



Al-Fatiha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Marc39 (May 24, 2010)

mystic said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > The Arab-Jewish conflict is based on one factor:  Islam.
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (May 24, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



How are your basic spelling lessons for illegal Mexican immigrants, Jose? 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html

Habla Ingles?


----------



## Jos (May 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> How are your basic spelling lessons for illegal Mexican immigrants, Jose?


$24 the hour, you wanna sign up?


----------



## Marc39 (May 24, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > How are your basic spelling lessons for illegal Mexican immigrants, Jose?
> ...



Proper English is, "Want to," and not, "wanna,"  Jose.

Jose no comprende Ingles.


----------



## Jos (May 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


Ah, you wanna 2, one for you and one for your Moma?


----------



## Marc39 (May 24, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Before you can clean my house, get your immigration papers, Jose.   
Jose no tiene dinero.


----------



## Jos (May 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Before you can clean my house, get your immigration papers, Jose.


You could try cleaning up the place yourself, treat the vermin at the same time


----------



## Marc39 (May 24, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Before you can clean my house, get your immigration papers, Jose.
> ...



Try cleaning up your illiteracy, Jose.   It's good for getting your immigration papers.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2269989-post264.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html

Comprende, Jose?


----------



## Jos (May 24, 2010)

> The number of Palestinian deaths is almost certainly an underestimate as it does not include the most recent deaths in the West Bank. B'Tselem, The Israeli Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories reports that 4,908 Palestinians were killed by Israelis and 1,062 Israelis were killed by Palestinians between September 29, 2000 and December 26, 2008.  The UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs  reports that at least 1,440 Palestinians were killed during the Israel&#8217;s assault on the Gaza strip, between December 27, 2008 and February 5, 2009. The Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs reports that 5 Israeli soldiers and 4 civilians were killed by Palestinians between December 27, 2008 and January 18, 2009, and 1 soldier was killed on January 27, 2009.


Israelis and Palestinians Killed since 9/29/2000


----------



## tommywho70x (May 24, 2010)

Jos said:


> > The number of Palestinian deaths is almost certainly an underestimate as it does not include the most recent deaths in the West Bank. B'Tselem, The Israeli Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories reports that 4,908 Palestinians were killed by Israelis and 1,062 Israelis were killed by Palestinians between September 29, 2000 and December 26, 2008.  The UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs  reports that at least 1,440 Palestinians were killed during the Israels assault on the Gaza strip, between December 27, 2008 and February 5, 2009. The Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs reports that 5 Israeli soldiers and 4 civilians were killed by Palestinians between December 27, 2008 and January 18, 2009, and 1 soldier was killed on January 27, 2009.
> 
> 
> Israelis and Palestinians Killed since 9/29/2000


you got stats like that going back to 1948 or earlier?


----------



## Marc39 (May 24, 2010)

Jos said:


> > The number of Palestinian deaths is almost certainly an underestimate as it does not include the most recent deaths in the West Bank. B'Tselem, The Israeli Center for Human Rights in the Occupied Territories reports that 4,908 Palestinians were killed by Israelis and 1,062 Israelis were killed by Palestinians between September 29, 2000 and December 26, 2008.  The UN Office for the Coordination of Humanitarian Affairs  reports that at least 1,440 Palestinians were killed during the Israel&#8217;s assault on the Gaza strip, between December 27, 2008 and February 5, 2009. The Israeli Ministry of Foreign Affairs reports that 5 Israeli soldiers and 4 civilians were killed by Palestinians between December 27, 2008 and January 18, 2009, and 1 soldier was killed on January 27, 2009.
> 
> 
> Israelis and Palestinians Killed since 9/29/2000



Jose, you cannot even spell, why try to read charts?

There were more Pallies murdered by Jordan in just a few weeks during Black September than killed in conflicts Pallies started with Israel since 1947.

The reason Pallies have died is due to wars they initiated against Israel in 1947, 1948, 1967, 1973 and in Gaza.

Thus, Jose, you are PWNED.  I'm calling Immigration and Naturalization on you.   LOL


----------



## GHook93 (May 24, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> well that's really easy to say, but what's the reality? i've met sephardim over the years and i have some dual citizenship friends who served in the IDF.


Not to get off topic, but dual citizenship is beyond wrong. This is PCness taking over our immigration policy.


----------



## Marc39 (May 24, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > well that's really easy to say, but what's the reality? i've met sephardim over the years and i have some dual citizenship friends who served in the IDF.
> ...



The US permits dual-citizenship, Einstein.


----------



## GHook93 (May 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



No shit and its wrong! There are many things wrong with our immigration policy (and yes this is lower on the list of priorities), but its makes irks me when a person accepts American citizenship and another citizenship also!


----------



## Marc39 (May 24, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



What great things have you done for America?


----------



## GHook93 (May 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



I washed my hands after I took a dump in the public bathroom today does that count?


----------



## Kalam (May 24, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



That puts you ahead of Marcy.


----------



## Marc39 (May 24, 2010)

Kalam said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Is Marcy another 6 year-old wife of the profit Muhammad, like Aisha?


----------



## GHook93 (May 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Nope that is you brother! You definitely act like Marcy with all the PMS like mood swings.


----------



## GHook93 (May 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Bravo brother you are the only one that has ever put me and Kalam on the same side!


----------



## Marc39 (May 24, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



You're married to a 6 year-old girl, too, like the profit Muhammad?


----------



## rhodescholar (May 25, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> the majority of the people who have become the citizens of the state of israel are caucasian ashkenazim who immigrated (illegally?) from europe and western asia.



Wrong.  Most of israel today are descendants of ethnically cleansed jews from arab muslim nations.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> It is interesting to note that after the hundreds and thousands of years that the Jews lived in these Arab countries, the Quran did not kick in until after Israel was giving the Palestinians the boot.



Can one, just one, fucking asshole ever do an ounce of research before making themselves look like an idiot before posting?

This is a canard a lie, a falsehood...get it?

The jews were persecuted in the arab muslim lands for centuries, to claim otherwise is a sign of lazy ignorance and propaganda-suffering due to arab muslim/saudi arabian funded BS.  Stop reading publications like WRMEA and stormfront, and then come back here...


----------



## Marc39 (May 25, 2010)

rhodescholar said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > It is interesting to note that after the hundreds and thousands of years that the Jews lived in these Arab countries, the Quran did not kick in until after Israel was giving the Palestinians the boot.
> ...



I've already shredded Tin Head and turned him into food for Coyote to eat.  He's mentally ill, but, it needed to be done.


----------



## rhodescholar (May 25, 2010)

Jos said:


> The number of Palestinian deaths is almost certainly an underestimate as



Which means what, asshole?  There were more Russians than germans killed in WW2, does that make them the aggressors?  Far left fucking idiot...


----------



## rhodescholar (May 25, 2010)

Kalam said:


> That puts you ahead of Marcy.



Is that why a person should not shake the hand of an arab, since the arab world for the most part still does not use toilet paper?


----------



## Marc39 (May 25, 2010)

rhodescholar said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > The number of Palestinian deaths is almost certainly an underestimate as
> ...


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 25, 2010)

rhodescholar said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > It is interesting to note that after the hundreds and thousands of years that the Jews lived in these Arab countries, the Quran did not kick in until after Israel was giving the Palestinians the boot.
> ...



I know, it was all merely a coincidence.

BTW, I don't visit those sites you mentioned.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Why Jews Fled the Arab Countries

Ya'akov Meron holds a doctorate in law from the Faculté de Droit de Paris and is an authority on Islamic law and the law of Arab countries. He was a member of the Israeli delegation to negotiate the peace treaty with Egypt and to solve the Taba issue.

Why Jews Fled the Arab Countries :: Middle East Quarterly
---------------
Arab Jews and Myths of Expulsion and Exchange

David Green is a 59-year-old Jewish-American who lives in Champaign, IL.

Arab Jews and Myths of Expulsion and Exchange


----------



## rhodescholar (May 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> Why Jews Fled the Arab Countries



Here are the facts:

Jewish exodus from Arab and Muslim lands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The Jews of Egypt and Libya were expelled while those of Iraq, Yemen, Syria, Lebanon and North Africa left as a result of physical and political insecurity. Almost all were forced to abandon their property.[2] By 2002, these Jews and their descendants constituted about 40% of Israel's population.[3] One of the main representative bodies of this group, the World Organization of Jews from Arab Countries, (WOJAC) estimates that Jewish property abandoned in Arab countries would be valued today at more than $300 billion[4][5] and Jewish-owned real-estate left behind in Arab lands at 100,000 square kilometers (four times the size of the state of Israel).[1][5] The organization asserts that a major cause of the Jewish exodus was a deliberate policy decision taken by the Arab League.[6]

Claims are made that Jews emigrated either because of the influence of Zionism or due to persecution by Arab countries;[7] however, as no surveys were taken at the time and as the one does not contradict the other it is not possible to effectively separate the two causes."

--------------------------------------------------------------------

The Treatment of Jews in Arab/Islamic Countries

"As Princeton University historian Bernard Lewis has written: "The Golden Age of equal rights was a myth, and belief in it was a result, more than a cause, of Jewish sympathy for Islam."(2)"

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From your own link:

"Heykal Pasha's thinly veiled threats of "grave disorders," "massacre," "riots," and "war between two races" did not at the time go unnoticed by Jews;2 for them, it had the same ring as the proposition made six years earlier by the Palestinian leader Hajj Amin al-Husayni to Hitler of a "final solution" for the Jews of Arab countries..."

So I guess there WERE threats of violence, leading to the need of jews to leave?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Forgotten-Millions-Modern-Jewish-Exodus/dp/0826447643]Amazon.com: The Forgotten Millions: The Modern Jewish Exodus from Arab Lands (9780826447647): Malka Hillel Shulewitz, Malka Hillel Shulewitz: Books[/ame]

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Forgotten Narrative: Jewish Refugees from Arab Countries - Avi Beker

"Semha Alwaya, an attorney from San Francisco and former Jewish refugee from Iraq, wrote in March 2005 in the San Francisco Chronicle that the world is ignoring her story simply because of the "inconvenience for those who seek to blame Israel for all the problems in the Middle East."1 As she notes, since 1949 the United Nations has passed more than a hundred resolutions on Palestinian refugees and not a single one on Jewish refugees from Arab countries. The UN makes a clear divide between the "right of return" of millions of refugees even into Israel proper (the pre-1967 borders) and the rights of these Jewish refugees.

Although they exceed the numbers of the Palestinian refugees, the Jews who fled are a forgotten case. Whereas the former are at the very heart of the peace process with a huge UN bureaucratic machinery dedicated to keeping them in the camps, the nine hundred thousand Jews who were forced out of Arab countries have not been refugees for many years. Most of them, about 650,000, went to Israel because it was the only country that would admit them. Most of them resided in tents that after several years were replaced by wooden cabins, and stayed in what were actually refugee camps for up to twelve years. They never received any aid or even attention from the UN Relief And Works Agency (UNRWA), the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, or any other international agency. Although their plight was raised almost every year at the UN by Israeli representatives, there was never any other reference to their case at the world body.2"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Official Website of Justice for Jews from Arab Countries


----------



## rhodescholar (May 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> I know, it was all merely a coincidence.
> 
> BTW, I don't visit those sites you mentioned.



Did the creation of israel give the arabs the right to ethnically cleanse over 1 million jews?

What does any of this have to do with the 1,000 years of persecution and murder the jews endured before 1900?


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 25, 2010)

rhodescholar said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Why Jews Fled the Arab Countries
> ...



Wasn't Hajj Amin al-Husayni appointed by the British to be a "Palestinian leader?"

Yes, I did post different opinions.

The Jews have a right to seek justice for their exile just as the Palestinians do.


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 25, 2010)

rhodescholar said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > I know, it was all merely a coincidence.
> ...



I don't know. Did Israel have the right to ethnically cleanse 750,000 Palestinians about 300,000 of them BEFORE the 1948 war?


----------



## tommywho70x (May 25, 2010)

rhodescholar said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > the majority of the people who have become the citizens of the state of israel are caucasian ashkenazim who immigrated (illegally?) from europe and western asia.
> ...



so how many jews are there in israel today?

somebody posted a stat saying that 2.8 million of them were ashkenazi.

for some reason, the number 13 million is in deep storage in reference to the number of jews scattered through the region prior to the establishment of the state of israel.


----------



## Marc39 (May 25, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



Retard, Israel is a legally established, sovereign state.

Get over it, retard.


----------



## Marc39 (May 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Correct, you don't know.  You're the Forum Dunce.

Historian Benny Morris...


> In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they [Arabs] hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.
> 
> ...on the local level, in dozens of localities around Palestine, Arab leaders advised or ordered the evacuation of women and children or whole communities, as occurred in Haifa in late April, 1948. And Haifa's Jewish mayor, Shabtai Levy, did, on April 22nd, plead with them to stay, to no avail.
> 
> ...


http://yalepress.yale.edu/book.asp?isbn=9780300126969


----------



## Marc39 (May 25, 2010)

rhodescholar said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > That puts you ahead of Marcy.
> ...



Plus, they actually drink camel urine, as prescribed by the pedophile Muhammad, so, never kiss an Ayrab.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > rhodescholar said:
> ...



asshole, against the man arguments don't make the argument go away and certainly don't refute it.

if you cannot answer the question about what happened to the jews of the region, don't try and destroy the question with your childish bullshit.


----------



## Marc39 (May 25, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



Stop obsessing on the Jews and, instead, obsess on your pitiful life.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 25, 2010)

if i was as fucked up as you, i would probably obsess about what is wrong with god that it would allow someone like you to live.

if your penis is long enough to reach your anal sphincter, may i suggest you go fuck yourself, please?


----------



## Marc39 (May 25, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> if i was as fucked up as you, i would probably obsess about what is wrong with god that it would allow someone like you to live.
> 
> if your penis is long enough to reach your anal sphincter, may i suggest you go fuck yourself, please?



I definitely hit a nerve, eh, loser?

Not only are you fucked up, you're uninformed, to boot.

I beat your ass like a mule.


----------



## mystic (May 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> I quoted directly from the Noble Quran, the official Quran published by the Saudi Arabian government.
> 
> Now, hop on your camel and run along, Mustafa.



Like I said, Wahhabi version. 

Don't believe me? Go get a real, word-for-word translation of the verse and get back to me, kay?


----------



## GHook93 (May 25, 2010)

P F Tinmore said:


> rhodescholar said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



You also don't visit reality, but that shouldn't stop you from trying.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > if i was as fucked up as you, i would probably obsess about what is wrong with god that it would allow someone like you to live.
> ...



sorry, but you are one sorry son of a mutant space alien not to mention redundant and boring.

if you think that somehow you are getting the better of me by not addressing my questions and calling me names and that is bolstering your self esteem, i am glad to be of assistance.

now, go fuck yourself, ok?


----------



## Marc39 (May 25, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



I hit a nerve calling you a loser, eh?
You must be some prize.   l


----------



## tommywho70x (May 25, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


even if you were in my face live, there is nothing you have said yet that would make me lose my temper. 

you are a fool in denial of your ridiculous behavior. that's my last word to you on the subject. in the future, if any of your against the man nonsense needs a response, it will be this:
there seems to be some consensus on that. a lot of people have pm'd me to let me know what an asshole you are. 

discussions with you are definitely a waste of time.


----------



## Marc39 (May 25, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > tommywho70x said:
> ...



You're very sensitive about being called a loser.  Have you been a loser all your life?


----------



## Jos (May 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Historian Benny Morris...
> 
> 
> > In defiance of the will of the international community, as embodied in the UN General Assembly Resolution of November 29th, 1947 (No. 181), they [Arabs] hostilities against the Jewish community in Palestine in the hope of aborting the emergence of the Jewish state and perhaps destroying that community. But they lost; and one of the results was the displacement of 700,000 of them from their homes.
> ...


Bogus quote, click on the link and read for yourself


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (May 26, 2010)

blu said:


> I will post in a little bit, let people get some thoughts in first if they want.



No  question.

August 19, 2005

Fitzgerald: Telling the truth about India

Jihad Watch's Hugh Fitzgerald sheds the light of truth on another subject about which there is a great deal of misinformation and disinformation: the treatment of Hindus (and Sikhs) by Muslims in India.

    In sheer numbers, no group of Believers has suffered from Islam like the Hindus. It is amazing that few Indian-Americans, and few Indo-British, seem to know the history of their own ancestors and of what the Muslim conquest -- or perhaps one should say the Early Conquest and then the Later Conquest -- did to India, which Naipaul accurately described as a "wounded civilization." K. S. Lal writes of *the 60-70 million Hindu victims murdered by their Muslim masters. When those Muslim masters ceased the mass killings, it was not out of any sense of mercy, but only to extort the jizya from people who would now be treated in a manner akin to Jews and Christians*: dhimmis who would be allowed to live, but would be subject to a series of economic, political, and social disabilities that guaranteed a permanent status of degradation, humiliation, and physical insecurity. 

There are those who are morally indifferent to how the Mughal conquerors ruled, or to what happened to the Hindus (or the Sikhs). One thinks of the deplorable William Dalrymple (who is apparently not deplorable enough for the TLS to cease assigning him books to review on the subject) in his popular accounts of the luxury and love-intrigue at Mughal courts, or that other, more scholarly apologist for Islam, Francis Robinson. A number of factors have contributed to the indifference of Hindu intellectuals in India, and outside India, to the real nature of Islam

. For the first, there is the common desire to ape the attitudes of so-called intellectuals in London and New York. It would not do, it does not do, to be too exercised about Islam. And of course, all things pertaining to Hindutva, to a sense of Indian nationalism connected to Hinduism, is mocked in the world, though it offers not the slightest threat or menace (unlike Islam) to anyone  anyone, that is, but the Muslims who continue to procreate and "gain market-share" as a percentage of the population in India, even as they harry or persecute or murder the Hindus and Sikhs in Pakistan and Bangladesh and, whenever they can, in Kashmir and elsewhere in India.

    The astounding ignorance of Indian history that one finds in the Western world, and the supplanting of that history by the ooohing and aahing over Mughal emperors, should stick in everyone's craw. And some sympathetic attention to the claims of Hindus to Hindustan, an

d to the other non-Muslim populations in that most naturally tolerant of civilizations, should be given in Western universities and in the Western media. Even those newspapers in the Western world that are aimed at an Indian immigrant audience tend to pull their punches about Islam, or perhaps ignore the subject altogether (save in a few cases where the readership is definitely Hindu or Hindu and Sikh).

 This is done, one supposes, because the newspaper owners do not wish to alienate Muslim Indians in the West who might also read the paper, even if it means ignoring the major issue of our time and possibly of our century

: the issue of the world-wide Jihad, from which Indian civilization suffered, and from which Hindus and Sikhs in Pakistan, Bangladesh, India itself (including Indian Kashmir), and now in Great Britain, also suffer. Hindus and Sikhs in Britain, having come to the West with its freedoms and opportunities, and who once here have not given any occasion for alarm or offense, now find themselves, thousands of miles from India, subject yet again to the implacable hatred and menace of Islam.


----------



## Marc39 (May 26, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Historian Benny Morris...
> ...



Jose, although you're an ignorant Mexican, as I've instructed you, book pages do not have links.

You should try to read a book, as I do, Jose.  But, first, you need to learn to spell...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2269989-post264.html

Comprende, Jose?  How is May-hee-co?


----------



## Jos (May 26, 2010)

Marc39
Having created his own alternative universe in which the world has no memory whatsoever and, therefore, any lie can be posted as fact
He Also thinks he can make up a quote  and post a link which is completly different from the quote


----------



## Marc39 (May 26, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39
> Having created his own alternative universe in which the world has no memory whatsoever and, therefore, any lie can be posted as fact
> He Also thinks he can make up a quote  and post a link which is completly different from the quote



Jose, your alternate universe is that of illiterate Mexicans who cannot spell...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2269989-post264.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html

Be careful, Jose, or I'll call Immigration on your ass.


----------



## Jos (May 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39
> ...


If you wern't so dumb Marcy, you would have realized, we're not even in the same continent


----------



## Marc39 (May 26, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



Jose, shouldn't you be studying for your Immigration exam?   

You're my bitch, Jose.  Como esta, bitch?


----------



## Jos (May 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jose, shouldn't you be studying for your Immigration exam?
> 
> You're my bitch, Jose.  Como esta, bitch?


Why on Earth would I want to leave my home?
And for todays Spanish homework, find the difference between ¨como esta¨ and ¨¿Cómo estás?


----------



## Marc39 (May 26, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jose, shouldn't you be studying for your Immigration exam?
> ...



Here's your spelling lesson for the day, Jose.  Study, my little bitch.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2269989-post264.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html


----------



## Jos (May 26, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Here's your spelling lesson for the day, Jose.  Study, my little bitch.


A spelling lesson from a tailor? 





			
				Marc39 said:
			
		

> counotry


? http://www.usmessageboard.com/iran/...lear-event-and-its-effects-2.html#post2346110  Aliyah dodger


----------



## Marc39 (May 26, 2010)

Jos said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's your spelling lesson for the day, Jose.  Study, my little bitch.
> ...



Jose, hit the books!   The immigration exam requires grade school spelling...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2269989-post264.html
http://www.usmessageboard.com/2210962-post18.html

Study, or else, it's adios, amigo.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


gosh, i just hate to see a deeply relevant discussion cut off by an ignorant troll. 

anybody want to post some more profound thoughts on this subject?

marcy, you wanna spew some more nasty feces for you to roll around in?


----------



## Marc39 (May 29, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...



You're not qualified to engage in a deep discussion as you're en empty vessel.  Your knowledge is less than zero.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



wassa matter, you can dish it out but can't take it?

i've already acknowledged that your knowledge of this particular subject exceeds mine. what we're working on here  is your utter assholish lack of wisdom and understanding which makes you a broken vessel --- far worse than empty.


----------



## theHawk (May 31, 2010)

blu said:


> *jihad vs zionism. which has killed more and which is the biggest threat now? *
> 
> I will post in a little bit, let people get some thoughts in first if they want.



Since you asked - Jihad is clearly a bigger threat to Americans and the West.   Zionists haven't killed millions like Muslims have in the name of a jihad.
I would say that Zionism could be a bigger threat to Muslims, however I don't have figures of how many "innocent" muslims have died from jihad suicide bombers and other attacks.  Its quite possible that the Jihad has killed more muslims than Zionism has, but I doubt there is any accurate way to get numbers to prove it one way or another.


----------



## Neubarth (May 31, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Flawed, ignorant premise.
> 
> Jihad is mass murder based on Islamic doctrine.
> 
> ...



People quite often forget the nine to ten million Jews who were killed in Iran over the past 1.5 thousand years.  For that, Iran needs to be disposed of.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 31, 2010)

Neubarth said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Flawed, ignorant premise.
> ...



and you call me a satan worshipper? what happened to vengeance is mine, sayeth the lord, judge not, lest ye be judged and let he who is without sin throw the first stone.


----------

